# The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy/Stroke his Ego" thread



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

Got it from another forum, supposedly it's from PWI. Can anyone confirm?



> MATT HARDY UPDATE
> by Mike Johnson @ 4:00 PM on 9/12/2010
> 
> We reported the following earlier today on the Elite section of the site.
> ...


:sad: I know people joke about him and all, but I've been thinking for a while that Matt's a little off in his head.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Damn. Poor Matt. We'll await the incoming storm of hate together, OP.

Knew I shoulda bought PWI from Tesco's today ...


----------



## Dogchild (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Poor guy needs to get out of there immediately and start enjoying himself on TNA.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I thought it was for running his mouth too much. I could picture McMahon or an executive saying "go blog to this" after sending him home.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Looks like he'll be joining his brother in TNA soon then. He better start penning his entrance theme :side:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Who would of thought Matt was the mentalist of the Hardy bros.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Well, he tweeted sometime ago about how glad he is to be in the USofA... and, after that, added a handful of short messages, thanking the fans, with one or other mention to possibilities on his future.

No mention of reasons, nor anything concrete, factual about his situation other than, yep, he's not in Europe.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

What is his "condition" exactly?

Is he injured? Or is something wrong with his head like people are implying?  I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> What is his "condition" exactly?
> 
> Is he injured? Or is something wrong with his head like people are implying?  I don't know anything about it.


Just speculating of course, but based on his tweets and videos Matt's always seemed a little not all there, and in other forums some are saying he could be on something. Never thought about it before then, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I don't like the sound of this, it seems Hardy has just pulled a "Carlito".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Does anyone happen to know when his current WWE contract expires? Because I'd say he won't be getting another one at this rate, especially if it runs out in the near future.

I'm not surprised by this news at all. This was like the release of Mickie James about five months back. You just knew it was coming and it was just a matter of time. For the past few weeks I had been expecting WWE to send Matt home, if nothing else.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I've seen two blogs, in both of which he appeared to be under the influence of SOMETHING.

Speculate away.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Dogchild said:


> Poor guy needs to get out of there immediately and start enjoying himself on TNA.


:lmao



Ashleigh Rose said:


> What is his "condition" exactly?
> 
> Is he injured? Or is something wrong with his head like people are implying?  I don't know anything about it.


He's fat


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I knew Matt's new diet is getting Jeff's "stuff"


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

No reason to speculate what the condition would be, really.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZqo4OZ0Pqs


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hide the Bowflex.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Right now it still can be his physical condition. If so, WWE should give him more time to get healthy and then bring him.

I don't think it's about Matt mental health. He has some problems that affect his moode. Also, he tries to use the Internet to improve his momentum and maybe get a better push in WWE, what also isn't really news (even if he tuned it up lately).


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Future Endeavors Matt...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

All those videos he made weirded the shit out of me, but I thought it was all "in character" thanks to Drew giving him a head injury or something.

Whatever. I don't think he has a screw loose. His being sent home is probably just due to his intestine issues or whatever.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Guarantee he gets released now before the end of the month.. Either that or some kind of erhab.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

i remember a poster on this forum said that matt looked awful at a houseshow he/she went to and even lately the past few weeks on smackdown matt looked even worse than usual ... he looks like an old beaten up catchers mit


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

matt hardy wouldn't even be a main eventer in TNA, he's so awful


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

For all the fat jokes I've made about him, I wonder if the guy could actually be hooked on pain pills from all these intestinal issues he's been suffering with.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Wouldn't he have been suspended then?


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Could also be a breakdown.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt does seem like the type of person to be affected by what the internet says, unfortunately. Not like the other superstars who pretty much ignore the IWC, Matt tries to defend himself in every wierd and odd way and I'm gonna guess it made him worse.

If it's his intestine injury, then god bless his recovery. If he's off in the head, then he really should think about shutting down the tweets, the youtube, the blog and everything and work on getting himself better. He doesn't have to promise anybody anything but to himself.

He needs a talk with The Miz on "learning how to shut the masses up"


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> Matt does seem like the type of person to be affected by what the internet says, unfortunately. Not like the other superstars who pretty much ignore the IWC, Matt tries to defend himself in every wierd and odd way and I'm gonna guess it made him worse.
> 
> If it's his intestine injury, then god bless his recovery. If he's off in the head, then he really should think about shutting down the tweets, the youtube, the blog and everything and work on getting himself better. He doesn't have to promise anybody anything but to himself.
> 
> He needs a talk with The Miz on "learning how to shut the masses up"


So we basically created this state he's in?

I blame peepoholic (Matt even answered him by Twitter)!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hopefully this will be the straw that breaks the camel's back and Hardy will be on his way out of the company. Good riddance.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Damn, I have always not minded Matt. Never liked Jeff. I hope he sorts himself out, whatever the problem is.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy's craaaaazy.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

WWE is getting closer to being done with Matt. Its pretty brutal that WWE havn't really took him off TV or house shows when he clearly isn't right atm.

Ive said it the other week about Matt, he needs long period of time off to sort himself out. If he is released anytime soon, TNA would not be a good idea straight away.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcQwneLVLFg

You can tell Matt Hardy is mad when Abraham Washington is ripping on him

Hardy is easily trolled


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

A lot of places are reporting on "suicidal" tweets. Judge for yourself...



www.twitter.com/MATTHARDYBRAND said:


> Good Night Earth.. And remember, life is special.. http://bit.ly/bPRN8J Godspeed everyone.


----------



## ke$ha (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Headliner said:


> I thought it was for running his mouth too much. I could picture McMahon or an executive saying "go blog to this" after sending him home.


:lmao I laughed when I read this.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I feel sorry for the Hardy boyz. Man, they've had a rough deal. Dudes lost their mother fucking young, and clearly neither of them are 100% mentally balanced.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

That 'Good Night Earth' thing just seems to be his 'ima go ZZZ' line.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



peepoholic said:


>


really old joke


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> A lot of places are reporting on "suicidal" tweets. Judge for yourself...


Ah yes, because a tweet about how life is precious and the celebratory announcement of Jeff Hardy's girl being pregnant is suicidal.

I think Matt and Jeff are the kinds who think dying is the pussy way out. That's my opinion.


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I don't want to see Matt in TNA, but it's inevitable. At least he'll be much better off in TNA.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Shirley Crabtree said:


> A lot of places are reporting on "suicidal" tweets. Judge for yourself...


Now, that's just one tweet, and it isn't necessarily suicidal. Oh Matt, please don't do a Benoit ...

EDIT: It's okay, Goldust appears to be offering moral support at least.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Those sites saying Matt is tweeting suicidal tweets are full of shit,first Matt hasn't been on Twitter in 19 hours,second the last tweets he made was telling everyone goodnight,and responding to fans.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



What 3:16 said:


> *Now, that's just one tweet, and it isn't necessarily suicidal. Oh Matt, please don't do a Benoit ...*
> 
> EDIT: It's okay, Goldust appears to be offering moral support at least.



Wish I could say that scenario is fucking ridiculous and unlikely, but Matt's just seemed so unhappy and delusional since forever.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy's not going to kill himself. He craves attention too much to ever end his life. Can't see what people are writing about you if you're dead...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> Hardy's not going to kill himself. He craves attention too much to ever end his life. Can't see what people are writing about you if you're dead...


Basically, the impression I get from that post is you'd rather Hardy kill himself than embarrass himself.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> Basically, the impression I get from that post is you'd rather Hardy kill himself than embarrass himself.


Not quite. Hardy is a lot like emo high school kids in my eyes. They love the attention people give them when they appear to be on a downward spiral emotionally but they wouldn't ever actually do anything as drastic as kill themselves.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt just needs to go to TNA. He wont go anywhere in the WWE right now. Plus, he's only getting attention from his tweets on twitter. Poor Matt...


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I've always liked him,too bad he's in this state. "/


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> Not quite. Hardy is a lot like emo high school kids in my eyes. They love the attention people give them when they appear to be on a downward spiral emotionally but they wouldn't ever actually do anything as drastic as kill themselves.


If you think Matt is like an emo high school kid, then I think it's time you take a look at the emo high school kid of today. My cousin pretty much defines it to a scary T.

But I don't get how anyone would be offended to watch Hardy. He makes the vids and tweets for his fans and whatnot, and it's a wrestling fan's decision to ignore it. Despite Matt's off-the-rocker-ness, there's nothing Matt would do that I think anyone should take offense to.

Had Jericho or Danielson or Punk been caught doing these things with the tweets and vids and blogs, I'd assume IWC would find some sort of way to spin it around like they were doing some sort of genius act. It's a terrible double-standard.

And it's not like Hardy announced to the world via Twitter that he's depressed and got pulled out or something. It's posts like yours that make it seem like he did, which I always defend against. Nothing personal.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Mental instability must run in the family.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Goldberg_Sir said:


> Mental instability must run in the family.


Consider that they lost their mother when they were young.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> Consider that they lost their mother when they were young.


Thats not an excuess just ask Steve Wilkos


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



What 3:16 said:


> It's okay, Goldust appears to be offering moral support at least.


I would think having Goldust as his only support would make him _more_ likely to kill himself.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Cynic said:


> I would think having Goldust as his only support would make him _more_ likely to kill himself.


:lmao I'd rather go talk to the Bizarre One than kill myself personally.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Cynic said:


> I would think having Goldust as his only support would make him _more_ likely to kill himself.


You really are cynic, aren't ya fella?


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Cynic said:


> I would think having Goldust as his only support would make him _more_ likely to kill himself.


Nothing wrong with goldust, its not like he goes around like that in real life lol


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I really hope it is his attitude rather than any serious problem... We don't need another Benoit-type incident.

In most of his videos and in recent times Hardy just doesn't seem "right" and these articles are worrying me. I hope the dirt sheets wouldn't be classless enough to post this stuff just for a reaction and page views.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Dammit! Now he'll NEVER finish this weird mystery angle with Drew, Cody, and Christian.... might as well cancel Smackdown now.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Boneduster said:


> Thats not an excuess just ask Steve Wilkos


You don't mess with Steve.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Wait a minute.

Steve, the bouncer from Springer, has his own TV show?

Fuck this country, seriously.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> You don't mess with Steve.


lol i cant wait for that episode to air in the UK, Matt needs a session with Steve


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

For all the shit I said about him, I kinda really do pity Matt. He's lost the love of his life to one of his best friends, lost his mum at an early age, has a passion for the wrestling business and dreaming of becoming a World Champion since he was a kid. That being said, I still think he looks terrible and that his fitness(or lack thereof) is taking a toll on his performance.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Cynic said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> Steve, the bouncer from Springer, has his own TV show?
> 
> Fuck this country, seriously.


Not really. Steve actually tried to solve problems, ain't that a bitch.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Bad News For TNA , Here come another out of shape wrestler


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I hope and pray that Matt Hardy is alright and that he gets through whatever it is he's going through.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The immaturity in this thread is astounding.

I really shouldn't be surprised.


And yeah:
His twitter:


> Oh Yeah! Hello World, hope everyone is doing great! Just checked the headlines in my hotel room in the UK-how the dirt-sheets entertain me..
> 10 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Haha the dirt sheets were wrong all along! I'm not a fan of Matt Hardy at all, even so much that I cheered for Drew during their fued (I give Matt and Drew credit for that though, that fued actually entertained me... most fueds don't) but I would never wish anything bad to happen to him, or any other wrestler for that matter. Matt... is fat. But he's still a human being, and is a very tough dude working through so many injuries over the years.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Amber B said:


> The immaturity in this thread is astounding.
> 
> I really shouldn't be surprised.


Frankly I don't think we're any less mature for our responses than Hardy is for going all emo on Twitter. He's like a 14-year-old girl crying to a Taylor Swift album. If he's so terribly sensitive he should keep all this personal crap to himself instead of sharing all his emotions with the world.

I sincerely hope he's alright. As a wrestler and entertainer I think he's worthless and would like very much for him to go away, but I don't want him to die or even be remotely unhappy; that's just ghoulish and inhumane. In any event, if he's gonna publicize it, then we're gonna rip on it, because that's what we do.

With all the time he spends online, he should know that better than anyone.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I really dont get people at all saying Matt is mental, lost his head etc etc do you actually know what has happened? Come on do you has Matt or a WWE fficial told you, hell no some shit dirt sheets have "reported it" until Matt or WWE does then keep your comments to yourselfs about him supposingly being "mental" Jeez


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

What are they thinking??? <_<


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

i feel bad for the guy, i just hope he's allright


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> What are they thinking??? <_<





> i feel bad for the guy, i just hope he's allright


Read Amber B's post. He's not been sent home and he's not about to jump off a cliff. Kapeesh?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*






He says he’s lost 21 pounds in the last couple of months, so hey, good for him.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Did anyone else laugh when Hardy said "that's my new gimmick, I watch TV shows"? Because by how his body shape is now, CLEARLY proves that is indeed his gimmick. lol :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Good for him 

Dirtshits take another L

i don't know why people put any stock in what those people right

For every 1 time they have been right, there's like 100 wrongs


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I can kind of understand Matt making that video for his fans, to assure them that he is alright and that he was not sent home, but I don't think all of the slamming of the wrestling "news" sites was necessary. I think one of the main reasons these sites keep attacking Matt is because he keeps making such a big deal about it. He reminds me of a friend of mine, who always says that people are talking about him, saying negative things, and he freaks out like he should care what they think. Sure, you have to stick up for yourself, but ignorant people will be ignorant people. Let them talk, if it's not true, then they're just reporting false news.

I think the way Matt should have handled that video would have been to turn on the camera, record the cars on the road, record the "centre" and the "lift", then just look at the camera, and shake his head, or say "Greetings from the UK", don't even mention the dirt sheets, and then cut it off. Just enough to let his fans know the truth and then move on. He spends too much time battling the dirt sheets.

Anyway, nice to see he is finally losing the weight. I wish him luck in his journey.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I fell for this particular 'insider report' because it seemed very likely that Matt would complete his downward spiral by doing something to get himself released soon.. maybe not? I guess as long as he's getting cheered and selling some merchandise he has a job as a mid-carder.. he's never going to fulfill those promises of it being the "year of matt hardy" though.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

As stated, this pitiful loser won't kill himself. He's an attention seeking waste of space who has no business being on TV but he won't top himself. He's too in love with himself for that.

He works the "news sites", deliberately feeds them cryptic information, deliberately misleads them and then comes out with rebuttals as though he's the smartest guy to have ever walked the planet when all he actually is a sad twat who thinks anyone gives a damn about his worthless career. As long as there are stupid teenage girls who still listen to him, he'll keep up.

As for his mental state, he's been off his rocker since 2005 and possibly before.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hahaaha where are all the idiots gone saying he wass mental and off his head? Come on you have been well and truely shown up. The dirt sheets owe Matt a apology once again and the people that read them and believe it are unbelieveable. Like i said in my earlier post never believe anything unless Matt or WWE confirm it


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Goldberg_Sir said:


> Mental instability must run *walk* in the family.


Fixed. :side:


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I don't get all the Matt hate.. I guess those people are just idiots.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



NikZ said:


> I don't get all the Matt hate.. I guess those people are just idiots.


Idiots being the operative word there


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Even PWinsider got it wrong, they confirmed it as inside WWE sources have confirmed Matt has been sent home


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

They should use his mental illness in a storyline. I would love to see a Psycho Matt, just like in 2005.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

He could come down to the ring with that cardboard cutout of Lita and be the Perry Saturn of 2010.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt is truely "off his head"


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



TRRS said:


> Did anyone else laugh when Hardy said "that's my new gimmick, I watch TV shows"? Because by how his body shape is now, CLEARLY proves that is indeed his gimmick. lol :lmao


He said he lost 21 pounds in the last two-three weeks. Though I am surprised he was as big as 245


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Glad he's ok. I wonder what the guys at PWInsider were thinking. Did they think no one would find out that he was NOT sent home? Weird.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

lol

The good part about this is that the Fat Hardy jokes aren't going to be so cool anymore. But damn, he can't eat *Red Meat* anymore?! That's sad. I know any fitness diet reduces red meat by a ton, but no red meat at all must've been hard. Kudos to Matt for brushing it off, and thank god it's just a red meat thing and nothing more serious.

So now, he'll be over, skinny, and not as tired. Awesome! We're reducing the things to complain about Matt even more!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hopefully Matt can "pull a Goldust" and get back on top form.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



CC91 said:


> *Even PWinsider got it wrong*, they confirmed it as inside WWE sources have confirmed Matt has been sent home


Should that really be much of a surprise? It's not like PWInsider has a track record of being right...

I just watched the video myself, and not to be a skeptic, but how do we really know Matt Hardy wasn't "sent home"? I have those in quotations for a reason. He could easily have been told he wasn't being used for the rest of the tour and has just been chilling out in his hotel room waiting to fly home with everyone else. I mean, he didn't exactly mention the fact that he didn't wrestle in the Sunday show, if you know what I mean...


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



EvoLution™ said:


> Should that really be much of a surprise? It's not like PWInsider has a track record of being right...
> 
> I just watched the video myself, and not to be a skeptic, but how do we really know Matt Hardy wasn't "sent home"? I have those in quotations for a reason. He could easily have been told he wasn't being used for the rest of the tour and has just been chilling out in his hotel room waiting to fly home with everyone else. I mean, he didn't exactly mention the fact that he didn't wrestle in the Sunday show, if you know what I mean...


I agree with this, to be honest. Knowing Matt being a mentalist, he's probably been sat around eating red meat and gaining weight all week.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Amazing how cold some people can be. Some of you are really big douches, thank God I'll never meet you in person.



Feel better Matt. Hope you can get better


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



DrEndlessDennis said:


> Haha the dirt sheets were wrong all along! I'm not a fan of Matt Hardy at all, even so much that I cheered for Drew during their fued (I give Matt and Drew credit for that though, that fued actually entertained me... most fueds don't) but I would never wish anything bad to happen to him, or any other wrestler for that matter. Matt... is fat. But he's still a human being, and is a very tough dude working through so many injuries over the years.


Matt Hardy retweeted you lol

Oh yeah.. Just wait guys, new entry uploading.. RT @DrEndlessDennis: @Matthardybrand Haha those dirt sheets sure are quick to bury you huh?


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

After watching the vid from Scotland I actually quite like Matt now


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

geez I can't believe the amount of really dumb and childish comments on here. I work in a gym and Matt Hardy is not 'fat' I would hazard a guess that a lot of the posters on here commenting negatively on his weight are in far worse shape and probably more over weight. 

I've never been too interested in him as a wrestler but some of the hate this guy receives is a joke and so what if he sometimes goes a little overboard in his videos etc at least he takes the time to do something for his fans. Honestly, sometimes I think the mental capacity on this board is more akin to a 5 year olds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



crisby_pancakes said:


> geez I can't believe the amount of really dumb and childish comments on here. I work in a gym and Matt Hardy is not 'fat' I would hazard a guess that a lot of the posters on here commenting negatively on his weight are in far worse shape and probably more over weight.
> 
> *I've never been too interested in him as a wrestler but some of the hate this guy receives is a joke and so what if he sometimes goes a little overboard in his videos etc at least he takes the time to do something for his fans*. Honestly, sometimes I think the mental capacity on this board is more akin to a 5 year olds.


Me either, I'm not remotely close to a "MFer" to say but this is exactly what I think about Matt Hardy and this the situation with the IWC.


I agree completely with the entire post as well.

side note: kazooing your way to awesomeness >> every other path to awesomeness


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



crisby_pancakes said:


> geez I can't believe the amount of really dumb and childish comments on here. I work in a gym and Matt Hardy is not 'fat' I would hazard a guess that a lot of the posters on here commenting negatively on his weight are in far worse shape and probably more over weight.


It's not that he's fat, but that he's out of shape to go in the ring. He hasn't had a good match in a long while, and if he's not going to get in shape or not take time off to get things right, then he's going to get slammed. Also in the videos he comes across as a douche who half the time is pilled out of his mind.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Credit: F4WOnline.com
> 
> According to Dave Meltzer, WWE confirmed to people that Matt Hardy was "sent home" on Sunday which at this point means from work and not literally being sent back to the United States.
> 
> Not much else is known about the situation other than Matt Hardy being on the "office's radar." Meltzer also noted that "Matt's in a good deal of trouble right now."


This is what I assumed they mean't initally by being "sent home". I mean what right does WWE have to kick Matt Hardy out of the country? Especially if he pays for his own hotels.

Honestly whether Matt Hardy busts his ass off and gets back into shape or if he gets released, it's win-win for me. I'm not saying I believe the articles or Matt, just posting the news. It's pretty damn entertaining to see a wrestler directly call out dirt sheet authors and articles by name.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Meltzer tries to report & cover the facts, which I appreciate. Unlike WK & JC who trash the boyz to stir it up 2 feel like they have power.


And that's what Matt had to say about Meltzer just a couple of days ago, so it's not like Matt can suddenly throw him under the bus.


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Jack Spade said:


> Well, he tweeted sometime ago about how glad he is to be in the USofA... and, after that, added a handful of short messages, thanking the fans, with one or other mention to possibilities on his future.
> 
> No mention of reasons, nor anything concrete, factual about his situation other than, yep, he's not in Europe.


Ok, to be fair, let me explain my post on this thread: I did seea Tweet from Matt Hardy, saying it was good to be back on USA, dated 9 or 10 of september; probably he posted that between international flights. So... sorry for making illations.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Billy Kidman said:


>


So I'm guessing that no-one else picked up on the blatant jibe at CM Punk, in this video.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

So yea, let's file this under the large tabs labeled "Matt Hardy is insane" and "Hardy's fans will believe anything he says."

WWE confirmed to Newsday in New York that Hardy was indeed sent home from the tour. The newspaper requires a subscription to their online services to read the article, but you can see it is confirmed here:
http://www.newsday.com/sports/the-s...dy-pulled-from-shows-alarming-video-1.2287309


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

So he actually was playing on words instead of addressing the situation. :lmao He should have just stayed quiet.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

i think matt hardy sucks but i can't help but feel worried about him. somethings wrong with the guy, his right eye was half open throughout that video, he didnt seem to know what he was saying, he slurred his speech, and just seemed really out of it and frustrated.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Looks as if Hardy and all his supporters are the ones with egg on their face now. Instead of owning up to the situation like a man he questions the credibility of dirt sheets when they were in fact correct. What a douche.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I only felt interested enough to watch Matt's cute little video once I found out that WWE had confirmed he'd been sent home. Honestly, the guy has major issues - aside from being known for never knowing when to shut up (see his videos during the Edge/Lita scandal) and the fact he's related to that junkie scumbag Jeff.

Someone said how his right eye wasn't open most of the time in the video. On the contrary, the guy DID NOT BLINK. That terrifies me as much as the prospect of anything he's got to gas on about. He sounds so bitter, confused and he's a ticking timebomb in both his mental health and his career. WWE has given people the boot for a lot less. Hardy is taking it upon himself to act unprofessionally by both going to war with the dirt sheets in a candid manner, and now we know WWE DID send him home, everything he's said in this video has not only made him look stupid but as a result WWE too.

I give this guy another month in WWE, and 12 months to live.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Does anyone honestly think he'll still have a job with WWE by the end of the month? He sounds like he's either on drugs or losing it.. and he probably has good reasons to lose it. I mean his career is on a decline, he lost the best piece of ass he ever had to his best friend, he's had some life-altering injuries, he gets no respect despite being as much of a veteran as 10-time world champions like Edge.. it seems like he isn't all there psychologically now, maybe too many head bumps over the years?

It also sounds like he's obsessed with the dirtsheets which could also lead one to believe he reads some of the wrestling forums during those hotel down-times.. if that's the case: Matt, get some help before they fire you.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Obviously Matt will be reading this thread, and I put it to him, WHY?

Why do you insist on reading the forums and dirtsheets if they talk so much shit about you? You get so much critism on here I dont understand why you keep on reading.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

-- Latest on Matt Hardy is that he's on very thin ice. The original word was that they didn't really want to release him because they didn't want the Hardyz reforming in TNA, but after this weekend and his subsequent video blog, where he broke every conceivable rule and did not look well (listen to last night's Observer Radio, which is a free download you can link to on the right hand side of the main page), the feeling is that they really don't care about him leaving that much anymore. Despite his claim that he wasn't taken off the road ("sent home" was the wrong terminology but it pretty much means the same thing), WWE confirmed the story to Newsday today. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/17532/


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I hope he's not turning in to Scott Hall


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Who cares about Matt anyways? He stopped being relevant after losing that feud to Edge years ago. Every time Matt is on screen, I groan because I could be seeing somewhat exiting instead of him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I feel bad for Matt at times but he brings a lot of this on himself, unfortunately. It's as if Matt purposely makes news for himself and feels like he always has to respond or refute it.
I've said it before and I'll say it again- Jeff Hardy is the saner/logical one of the two and part of the reason for that is because Jeff just does not give a fuck about we think of him. There's a reason why he called Matt a spin doctor.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

PWInsider says he's not at the tapings either.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Emperor DC said:


> PWInsider says he's not at the tapings either.


The Fatty Boyz are reuniting in TNA! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy Boyz ... what happened to you guys, huh? 10 years ago you guys were the shiz.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



knuPMC said:


> I hope he's not turning in to Scott Hall


I bet he ate that dog.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Emperor DC said:


> PWInsider says he's not at the tapings either.


And a nice jab from PWInsider as well:

"No word on if Hardy will be posting a video "from Michigan" to prove he's actually there."

:lmao


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Azuran said:


> The Fatty Boyz are reuniting in TNA! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Still got the 90 day no compete clause though. When does his contract run out anyway?
Also, who said that he'd actually get in when things could chan---oh wait it's TNA, that never happens.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

In my opinion, Jeff will turn himself around (I think he already has) and Matt will spiral downwards. Role reversal.


----------



## BOX5 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

eff fatt hardy yell


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

As much as I hate Jeff Hardy, over the years Matt has just become a big fat joke compared to him.


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Richard™;8841878 said:


>


I was just about to post this. He's freaking HUGE!!!

Also, it looks like Christian is looking at his belly lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Richard™;8841878 said:


>


*=*










(with 1/100000000000000000000th of the talent)


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> Still got the 90 day no compete clause though. When does his contract run out anyway?
> Also, who said that he'd actually get in when things could chan---oh wait it's TNA, that never happens.


Meh, TNA can easily to a mystery masked man angle and have someone under it, then reveal its Matt at the end. They're good with dragging them out for months until you wonder why they're still wearing a mask. They do it longer when everyone knows who it is anyways.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I Knew Jeff was having a kid but i dident realise Matt was the Mum.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Richard™ said:


>


Shit, I just figured out who Matt reminds me of:


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Im sorry, but when your making as much money as he is to be a pro wrestler on tv, you need to stay in shape. I cant find his current salary, but a few years ago he was making over $300,000.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

It's just tragic. It's obvious that Matt cares a lot about what is written about him, and it seems like he's going off the deep end because of it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

its morning
im hungry
im goin to bk
they have a new brunch menu 
its lunch the bk way


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Do you think Matt is trying to get himself fired so he can got to TNA? 

but WWE doesn't want to release him because it will reunite the hardyz


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

"LOOKING AT THE MATT HARDY SITUATION AND WHAT THE NEXT WORDS OUT OF HIS MOUTH SHOULD BE
By Mike Johnson on 2010-09-14 18:21

Spoiler:

"Matt Hardy will not die."
"Matt Hardy is taking control of his destiny."

"Does it look like I was sent home?"

Matt Hardy has a lot to say these days and unfortunately for both himself and his fans, he's not saying the one thing he should be saying to his fan base.

Matt Hardy has always had a really unique, cult-like connection to his fans, particularly die-hard females who grew up watching Matt and brother Jeff go from being undercard nobodies to bonafide WWE stars before their eyes. For lack of a better analogy, the Hardys were to wrestling what the Jonas Brothers are to Walt Disney - those likeable, hard working talents, good looking guys that girls loved for being so damn cute and daring and high flying and dynamic. The guys didn't mind them either - once they got over their Hot Topic tween look - because the reality was that beyond the straggly hair and babyfaces were two good damn workers in the ring who also went out of their way to take crazy bumps, crazier risks and against the likes of The Dudley Boyz and Edge and Christian, carved their corner in wrestling history.

While the other two teams went back and forth in their roles, there was no denying who the true babyfaces of that three-way war were. The Hardys were loved to a ridiculous degree and it was a deserved love as the two brothers from North Carolina worked their tails off to rise from undercard enhancement to signed players to rising stars after their series of matches with Edge and Christian. From TLC matches to Team Xtreme to The New Brood to Wrestlemania and beyond, the Hardy Boyz were a unique attraction for the WWF - and in reality - one of the last drawing tag teams in the wrestling business, period.

Like all good things, the run eventually ended, although they always had their die-hard followers. The team was split up and quickly put back together. Then Jeff was released for refusing to go to rehab. Matt got injured. Lita, Matt's then-girlfriend, took up with Matt's friend and on-screen rival Edge. Matt went public with the relationship and ended up fired.

From there, Matt Hardy's singles career really took off, because those same fans, the women that wished they could be with him and the men that knew he got screwed over, took up his cause. From chants to online petitions to signs to blogs to message board forums, those fans took up arms for Hardy. It sounds completely melodramatic, but they really were his soldiers, to the point that just days before he would have (allegedly) signed with TNA, WWE called Hardy and told him not to.

On the 90th day of his no compete, Hardy returned, attacked Edge and a new war was forged. Well, not really. Hardy was killed off faster than you could say Barry Horowitz and shipped back off to Smackdown. But in many ways, he had won - he had used the power of the Internet and his followers and Matt Hardy got his dream job back, even if he didn't get his ex-girlfriend back in the process. If Hardy owed his career to anyone, it was to those fans - the diehard fans that wore those silly Hardy armbands and made Hardy finger poses and cheered for the team even before they were getting pushed and even after their prime run was over. Those fans willed Hardy back into gainful employment as a WWE Superstar, the one job he ever wanted.

In the years that followed, Hardy had fun runs against MVP for the United States title, a reunion with his brother Jeff, a run with the WWE version of the ECW title that was better than anyone will give him credit for and more. Then, Hardy moved to Raw and turned heel on his brother, launching a feud that ran through Wrestlemania XXV. During most of that run against Hardy, Hardy had been dealing with a torn abdominal muscle, which he later publicly admitted and finally underwent surgery for. Hardy had been struggling with maintaining his physique since that surgery. In a cosmetic business, it's never easy to have the spotlight on you when you don't look your best, and Hardy, after that surgery, was unable to bounce back and regain where he was. It's understandable and his fan base certainly understood.

"Today is a new start for me.. Sometimes things happen in life that are unexpected but are signs-I am officially back on the right track now. God works in mysterious ways. When I'm sent a message, I listen.. End of story. Everyone who has stuck with me, I'll give everything for US." - Matt Hardy via twitter, September 5, 2010.

That same day, Hardy arrived at the Westchester County Center. He was supposed to wrestle. Instead, depending on who is telling the story to you, he either walked out on the show or was sent home after speaking to WWE officials about his alleged condition backstage.

Hardy's removal from that show was the talk of most of the roster, some of whom had been rolling their eyes at him already and some of whom were his friends. He worked Smackdown and put over Alberto Del Rio, clean, but with some offense. Those same wrestlers began to wonder if Hardy was on the way out. One performer kept refreshing WWE.com for two hours after Smackdown aired, confident a release was about to be announced.

Instead, Matt Hardy went on the European tour. Again, questions about his condition. Again, he is sent home. This time, PWInsider.com broke the story after confirming with officials he was being "sent home."

"Oh Yeah! Hello World, hope everyone is doing great! Just checked the headlines in my hotel room in the UK-how the dirt-sheets entertain me.." Matt Hardy via twitter, September 12, 2010.

At that point, Matt Hardy went on to commit the cardinal sin. He went online to those same fans that championed him, cheered him, supported him, loved him and he told them the stories weren't true. He blamed a "Punk" and claimed the Internet writers (Hardy was apparently so mad, he blamed the wrong guy for reporting he was sent home) were wrong, just a day or so after he was writing about ones that he respected and liked. He ranted and raved - glassy eyed - that he was OK and still in England and it was just rumors. With just five minutes of Youtube video, Hardy outed himself as completely full of sh** to the one fan base that for years unwaveringly had walked through fire for him with their love and money - and would done it again.

Days later, WWE confirmed that Hardy was sent home. Right now, WWE stars are suiting up for Smackdown and Hardy is nowhere to be found. Instead, he's home in North Carolina, because, as was reported here, he was sent home.

I don't know what the future is going to hold for Matt Hardy. I don't know - although I suspect, like everyone does - what his personal issues are. I certainly hope he gets his act together and goes on to work lots more Wrestlemanias, but there's one thing I do know. Matt Hardy chose to play with words and skirt the issues and misrepresented the truth to his fans at best - and at worse - out and out lied to them.

Hardy, no matter what you think of him personally or as a performer - owes those fans one hell of a profound apology for lying to them and making them question just how long he really has been working them as a means to his own end.

"Hope everyone is doing great all across the Earth.. Some changes to my life are definitely coming, which I think will be good-cuz I hustle!" - Matt Hardy via twitter, September 6th.

That first change should be an apology to those he treated with disrespect this week - his fans.

Then, he needs to go get his life, his health and his career together, in that order. Here's to hoping he does"


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> I appreciate all of the things the WWE has done 4 me in the past, they have been gracious to me-but now, it's decision time for me. Thx all.


http://twitter.com/MATTHARDYBRAND/status/24519132433


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Billy Kidman said:


> http://twitter.com/MATTHARDYBRAND/status/24519132433


WWE wishes Matt Hardy the best in all his future endeavors?


----------



## El Pikkle (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*










Fat Hardy = Kenny Powers. He's got the look, he's got the attitude, he's got the inbred accent. He should just make his own fuckin' spinoff.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



CC91 said:


> Do you think Matt is trying to get himself fired so he can got to TNA?
> 
> but WWE doesn't want to release him because it will reunite the hardyz


It would explain a lot of his recent behavior. At least I hope this is the reason. 

Matt at the top of his game is a great all-round worker. Another organization could be the spark/opportunity he needs to tear it up again.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy's next tweet ...

"decided to go 4 the double cheeseburger."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



El Pikkle said:


> Fat Hardy = Kenny Powers. He's got the look, he's got the attitude, he's got the inbred accent. He should just make his own fuckin' spinoff.


Is that Eastbound and Down show any good?


Also lol I could see WWE sending Hardy to FCW to get in shape or some shit til his contract runs out just to keep from a Hardy Boyz reunion in TNA. I could also see Hardy showing up at a TNA show in the crowd just to get fired.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



scrilla said:


> Is that Eastbound and Down show any good?


It's incredibly hilarious. You're missing out if you've not seen it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Well I've been looking for a new comedy. I'm on it.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



CC91 said:


> Do you think Matt is trying to get himself fired so he can got to TNA?
> 
> but WWE doesn't want to release him because it will reunite the hardyz


Who cares? It's TNA. It's not like anyone is gonna be watching.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Azuran said:


> Who cares? It's TNA. It's not like anyone is gonna be watching.


Oh please. Raven Ryder is watching and he's from _New York_ damnit!


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

FFS Matt i actually believed him, what on earth does he think he's playing at the muppet


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Fire him already.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Richard™ said:


>





Dear god, I knew it was bad but that is ridiculous.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

*It's not 2003 anymore so matt is no longer a top draw. He can still get cheers but at this point if they release him then i woudn't shed a tear. If it is true that he's self sabotaging himself just to get out of the wwe, then that reeks of being unprofessional and he could pull the same stuff in tna.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

*facepalm*

Goddamnit, Matt. I cheer for you like a sonofabitch and defend you, but you pull dumb shit like this.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Leave it to the WWE to pull back on Matt Hardy's career again when big changes happen in his life (previously his dissolved relationship with Amy Dumas and Edge). Matt should go. For more than 8 years after the Hardy Boyz originally split, there's always been that "could have been" thing with Matt's career. Whether Matt's fault or the faults of creative, it's been a long drawn out wait that's paid off for no one. When Matt gets his dietary changes solved (and he will just like when he got past his ex-girlfriend), he's going to be a sought after guy and I hope he says "no" to the WWE on this go around. As to anyone playing down TNA or laughing at the weight issues, all I have to say is Karma can be one pissed off bitch when you least expect it.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Well, it's hard to defend what he's done - even as a huge Hardy fan. Matt needs to get his crap together.

Oh well, he had a good career in WWE. Made his dream come true. Maybe it's time to let go.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Who cares about Fat Hardy anymore? Seriously? He looks like he is pregnant. Time for Hardy to leave and everyone to forget about him within a month.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The time has come for Matt to accept that his chances of major success in the WWE are over, and the blame can be placed on both the WWE and Matt in my opinion. There's no doubt the company has treated him poorly over the years, but he hasn't helped himself either. From where I'm sitting it looks as though he's just been resting on his laurels and using the Hardy name to get himself over, when really he should have been working his ass off to stay in shape and get himself in the frame for a decent push. Instead of that, he's been making excuses via Twitter and YouTube and constantly telling anyone who will listen that "this year will be the year" and other clichéd empty promises. 

If I were him, I'd go to TNA. He can be re-united with his brother and his friend Shannon and at least then he might be a happier person. It won't do anything for his career, but neither will staying with the WWE and getting himself into hot water with management.


----------



## TNAWCW4LYF (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

from hardys twitter

5 min ago. I appreciate all of the things the WWE has done 4 me in the past, they have been gracious to me-but now, it's decision time for me. Thx all. 5 minutes ago via TweetDeck 

I appreciate my fans so much that I'll always be honest with them, & the whole story certainly isn't out there now. 8 minutes ago via TweetDeck 

When the time is right, I'll put everything out there as far as what "really" went down. I know I have to protect me & my brand, & I will. 11 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

It sounds like Matt has finally gone off the deep end. I wonder what actually happened... what this "condition" is. 

It wouldn't surprise me if they just fired him soon. It sounds like Matt has lost all motivation; he's been misused for years, has never gotten into much trouble, just to watch his druggie brother get a push over him, and now he's having intestinal problems. 

I have to say though, the way it sounded at first was that he was going to pull a Benoit and kill himself. I'm glad to see that doesn't seem to be the case though.

Although from that latest tweet, it sounds like there may have been some sort of backstage altercation. I would be really interested to hear what went on.



Azuran said:


> Who cares? It's TNA. It's not like anyone is gonna be watching.


Unbiased Fan


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



dan_marino said:


> It sounds like Matt has finally gone off the deep end. I wonder what actually happened... what this "condition" is.
> 
> *It wouldn't surprise me if they just fired him soon. It sounds like Matt has lost all motivation; he's been misused for years, has never gotten into much trouble, just to watch his druggie brother get a push over him, and now he's having intestinal problems.
> *
> ...


The same could be said about Christian with Edge, but he doesnt act the way Hardy does.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

matt hardy's gimmick in tna will totally be an angry guy and bash the wwe and reporters


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The same could be said about Christian with Edge, but he doesnt act the way Hardy does.


True, but there are a couple of differences. First off, what do you mean "he doesn't act the way Hardy does"? If you mean complaining about the WWE, that only started like a month ago as far as I know. Other than that it seems by his tweets and whatever he's always ready to work on his character as well as motivated to improve his work. 

Also Christian went to TNA for a while, which I'm guessing might have something to do with it...


----------



## Richard™ (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Paul London Shoots Hard On Matt Hardy



> "Matt Hardy, he's definitely one of those guys who's very phony to his fanbase. I think he tells them what he thinks they want to hear so they continue to kiss his ass. But he's very much one of those guys who won't even take his sunglasses off to talk to somebody, like if he ran into a fan at an airport or something like that. It's disgusting. When the camera's on you and people are watching, of course they're going to be fan friendly and 'I love my fans! Hey!' and all that stuff. But when it gets down to it, they couldn't be nastier about their fans and talk nastier about their fans. And it's not just that goof, but most of those guys."


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> matt hardy's gimmick in tna will totally be an angry guy and bash the wwe and reporters


Billy Gunn will come back to TNA and DEMAND his gimmick back.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

*MATTHARDYBRAND*
I appreciate all of the things the WWE has done 4 me in the past, they have been gracious to me-but now, it's decision time for me. Thx all. 
less than a minute ago via TweetDeck


----------



## IdesOfMarch (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Poor Matt, all this negativity is going to send him right back to the fridge.
Get well soon, baby. We love you.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is basically the poster child for why Twitter is fucking stupid.


----------



## ICEMANGARAGE2008 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

has he done something wrong


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



ICEMANGARAGE2008 said:


> has he done something wrong


He lied to his fan base about being sent home from a tour, he tried to trick them by posting a video while in england, but he was sent home as in he didnt do the shows but he stayed in england


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5p1hRFaLg&feature=sub paul london views hardys most recent video/ with thoughts


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



couturecorpse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5p1hRFaLg&feature=sub paul london views hardys most recent video/ with thoughts


tremendous.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



couturecorpse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5p1hRFaLg&feature=sub paul london views hardys most recent video/ with thoughts


:lmao


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

so is he going to be released?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Paul London hates Matt Hardy because Ashley was still sprung on Matt when he was dating her :lmao


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5p1hRFaLg&feature=sub paul london views hardys most recent video/ with thoughts





> so is he going to be released?


I doubt it he is A-Ok he just needs to sort out his McDonalds issues.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Ok
London youtubing himself watching Matt's youtube videos while making fun of it is creepier than anything Matt has done for the last 4 months.

The fuck was that?


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

matt hardy needs to be released off of a cliff


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Amber B said:


> Ok
> London youtubing himself watching Matt's youtube videos while making fun of it is creepier than anything Matt has done for the last 4 months.
> 
> The fuck was that?


Dude is still butthurt over the hooker Ashley Massaro, pretty sad.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

London is a idiot anyway who cares what he has to say, he's still angry Ashley fancied Matt


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

London isn't as pathetic as Matt but he's pretty close. Who woulda thought that a disease-ridden prostitute like Ashley would have such a power of somebody?


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

And Matt says...



> _"You know the deal, you know me. When someone becomes obsessed with jealously it's sad."
> 
> "I kinda feel sorry for the guy, he's a mess."
> 
> "He's not important or significant enough to me to even dignify his absurd, delusional comments."_


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

As opposed to Matt being obsessed with winning a pretend title in a pretend sport. Pot meet kettle.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is more worried about the age old question McDonalds or Wendys for dinner than Paul London. 

As of 2010, Paul London is a much better and more entertaining professional wrestler than Matt Hardy.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> "You know the deal, you know me. When someone becomes obsessed with jealously it's sad."
> 
> "I kinda feel sorry for the guy, he's a mess."
> 
> "He's not important or significant enough to me to even dignify his absurd, delusional comments."


The(large)pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

It looked like a desperate act from a guy who wanted to get the hell out of WWE.
I don't think he would be a big loss for WWE, wouldn't be a big gain for TNA either
with the shape that he's in right now.

Maybe Hardyz can feud with Gen Me and think "We looked just like them 10 years ago"


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The dirtsheets are now reporting that WWE updated the "wellness policy" over the weekend to include the banning of Soma (a narcotic muscle relaxant, which isn't hard to get, some doctors offices give out free samples of it). Could it be that Matt Hardy has been using that particular prescription drug too much and that's why he got in trouble recently and lead to the WWE changing it's rules?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt is a riddle now.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

At least Paul London can wrestle. I miss Londrick


----------



## IdesOfMarch (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is a riddle wrapped in an engima and stuck in a cheeseburger.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



scrilla said:


> Dude is still butthurt over the hooker Ashley Massaro, pretty sad.


LMAO! He's still mad over that? She was the perfect example of a butterhead. He dodged a bullet IMO.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



kobra860 said:


> LMAO! He's still mad over that? She was the perfect example of a butterhead. He dodged a bullet IMO.


She's still hot.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Annihilus said:


> The dirtsheets are now reporting that WWE updated the "wellness policy" over the weekend to include the banning of Soma (a narcotic muscle relaxant, which isn't hard to get, some doctors offices give out free samples of it). Could it be that Matt Hardy has been using that particular prescription drug too much and that's why he got in trouble recently and lead to the WWE changing it's rules?


If I'm not mistaken, there were large amount of Soma found in Umaga's body during his autopsy. Apparently the stuff is pretty potent if taken in large amounts.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Lol I've taken one soma with a lot of alcohol and been fucked uppppppppppp couldn't even stand right, had to stop and lay down lmfao.. those guys take multiple ones.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



couturecorpse said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh5p1hRFaLg&feature=sub paul london views hardys most recent video/ with thoughts


Anyone got another link to this?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


Thanks. Just after asking I switched my brain on and found it myself lol.

London just won a lot a cred points, with me, for calling Matt out. Pretty fucking funny. Someone had to do it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

yeah, matt's use of twitter and youtube as his own personal soapbox has run it's course.

didn't his stomach problem happen 2 years ago??


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Personally I hope he doesn’t leave. I’ve grown accustomed to watching him get pinned constantly and I would probably miss the weekly look of disappointment on his face.


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy is talking about getting with his lawyers over the London video...Hardy is just a sad excuse for a human

EDIT: Hardy has just deleted the tweet saying he needs to get in touch with his lawyer...what an idiot


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

London calling out anyone is a joke.

Its really pathetic since Hardy has had a successful career and is winding down. London's wrestling career never took off!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> MVP has replaced Matt Hardy as being
> advertised for a 10/2 appearance
> booked through WWE at the Dallas
> State Fair.



SouceW Insider


Is it safe to say Matt Hardy is as good as fired yet?


----------



## tedaus (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> SouceW Insider
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say Matt Hardy is as good as fired yet?


Maybe not fired. Judging by Twitter it's been "his decision". But IDK, you can't trust his Twitter. He also said he was going to the gym...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



tedaus said:


> Maybe not fired. Judging by Twitter it's been "his decision". *But IDK, you can't trust his Twitter. He also said he was going to the gym...*



:lmao


I seriously doubt he's requesting his release,he's been in some deep shit for awhile now,so it isn't just recently that he's gotten heat on him. Idk maybe he is requesting an early release,but if so it's probably because he knows he won't last much longer anyways.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Meh, if he gets released he will end up in TNA anyway. It's such a shame to see how Matt Hardy's wwe career turns out, i was marking hard when he won the ECW title and his brother became world champ at the same period.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

That Paul London video is fucking hilarious, I love that guy. Hes a oddball, but thats what makes him so goddamn entertaining. His youtube channel is quite amusing too.

Matt Hardy used to be my favorite wrestler about 12 years ago, now I can't for the life of me remember why I ever liked him at all. All his pathetic internet pandering just proves how much of an incredible narcissist he is. Maybe the internet has enabled his ego to expand exponentially over the years, or maybe he has always been this way, who knows. Im just glad that someone has taken the task of knocking him down a few pegs, the fact that its London only makes it more entertaining.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is just a soma-abusing hick who has manchild syndrome.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



vanboxmeer said:


> Matt Hardy is just a soma-abusing hick who has manchild syndrome.


And here comes London to the Wrestlingforum welcome aboard


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

*Vince, just fire him please !*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I swear, when Matt Hardy wrote those replies to Paul London's comments, he must have been looking in a mirror. I did see "jealousy," "delusional comments," and "he's a mess," right?

Yep, he was looking in a mirror.


----------



## KingGame (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

bye bye Matt...


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

sent this to paul london via youtube, hopefully he enjoys..


----------



## xHartxLegacyx (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



couturecorpse said:


> sent this to paul london via youtube, hopefully he enjoys..


LOL Dude, Thats hilarious


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I was a fan of Paul London, but please. Kicking a dead dog, like the old saying goes? And part of IWC is guilty of this, too. 

Here's hoping Matt Hardy can pull his act together, and continue his carreer entertaining people.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Paul London wishes he was as successful as Matt has been. Though I cant deny Matt was asking for it, but London = bitter WWE reject. I hope Matt can sort himself out, get into shape and get his head back in the game.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

paul london seems kind of immature and has a bit of a bad attitude but that was funny.. matt was asking for it for making such a stupid video.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The tone of all of Hardy's latest tweets are of someone who's just been released. Why haven't the WWE announced it?


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

London is awesome lol. Funny video.


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



illspirit said:


> The tone of all of Hardy's latest tweets are of someone who's just been released. Why haven't the WWE announced it?


Im guessing they have agreed on it but its not official yet.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

paul london owns matt hardy


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Doesn't WWE own the Hardy Boyz name? I'm guessing they're going to be called Hardy Bros in TNA.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy Now Hinting That He's Headed To TNA



> Matt Hardy is strongly hinting on Twitter that he's headed to TNA Wrestling. A fan asked him if there was any chance he'd team up again with his brother Jeff to re-form The Hardy Boyz. Matt replied:
> 
> "A 100% chance  And I can't wait.."
> 
> ...


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

He won't be any better off in TNA. Plus, Jeff is still likely going to jail, right? Some reunion.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

He's not going to enjoy fading into obscurity.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

WWE will probably announce Matt's release after next friday. They're probably working on a send off storyline for the SD taping Tuesday,his most recent tweets definitely scream "released".


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

eventually Matt will get so fed up with his treament in TNA that he will start tweeting about how he wants to join his brother in Jail



> just did some crack off a hookers back,god I hope Jeff and I share a cell together


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



biscotti said:


> Paul London wishes he was as successful as Matt has been. Though I cant deny Matt was asking for it, but London = bitter WWE reject. I hope Matt can sort himself out, get into shape and get his head back in the game.


In a couple of weeks Matt Hardy wil be a bitter WWE reject. He's already bitter.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

You know, Hardy has nobody to blame but himself because of how damn immature he is. Here, he hasn't even been officially released yet and he's already telling fans to buy tickets to see him at a TNA show in January - and he's not even officially on THEIR roster. This, this right here, is the very reason that Matt Hardy was never pushed in WWE - because he can never be a mature adult about anything. Everytime he's a little upset about something, he takes to the internet and puts out all of his private business (and others' as well). Why would WWE want to give someone a chance if they have to be concerned about him putting on a show every night on MySpace, Twitter, YouTube? It's ridiculous.

Don't get me wrong, I have been a Hardyz fan through their career and I've always hoped to see Matt work his way to the top, but I get so blamed pissed off at him because he whines and whines about everything, saying he's going to do great things - and all he would have to do is work hard and keep his mouth shut - but instead he does nothing. I hope he does well in TNA and all, if he feels that is what is best for him (though I can't imagine why he would feel that way), but I have lost a lot of respect for him through all of this garbage.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> WWE will probably announce Matt's release after next friday. They're probably working on a send off storyline for the SD taping Tuesday,his most recent tweets definitely scream "released".


I agree. I expect an announcement either tonight or sometime next week.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The latest lineup for the 9/25 return to
Madison Square Garden in New York
City, which was delivered to the venue
earlier today, features:
*The Undertaker vs. WWE World
champion Kane - New York Streetfight.
*Bret Hart and WWE Tag Team
champions The Hart Dynasty vs. The
Nexus
*The Big Show vs CM Punk.
*WWE Intercontinental champion
Dolph Ziggler vs. Kofi Kingston.
*Raw's Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger.
*MVP vs. Cody Rhodes.
*Kelly Kelly & Melina vs. WWE Women's
champion Layla & Michelle McCool
Also scheduled to appear are Drew
McIntyre, Alberto Del Rio, Chris
Masters, Teddy Long and Chavo
Guerrero.
Obviously, Matt Hardy (scheduled to
face Dolph Ziggler and Christian in a
Three-Way for the IC title) has been
pulled from the card. Christian is also
no longer listed for the event, although
that could be a typo. Mark Henry, who
lives in NYC, is working the card,
replacing Hardy.
The shuffled card now features Raw star
Mark Henry in action


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Take the above for what it's worth.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> WWE will probably announce Matt's release after next friday. They're probably working on a send off storyline for the SD taping Tuesday,his most recent tweets definitely scream "released".


After all he's done, why would they give him a send off? They'll just announce his release on their site and will be done with him.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

If they weren't planning a send off i'd expect them to announce it by now. I'm not talking about a huge send off,i'm talking about an injury angle.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Germ Incubator said:


> He's not going to enjoy fading into obscurity.


He's already there. The only time he's ever remotely relevant is when he feuds or teams with Jeff. The same way Kane's only relevant when he feuds or teams with Taker.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I'd lol if WWE doesn't grant him his release and just continues to job the fuck out of him for the rest of his tenure. Well, that is unless his contract is expiring soon. In which case, they should job him out on his last night and bury him on-screen so that TNA will have a hard time repairing his credibility(or what's left of it).


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I don't care how badly the WWE is with politics. Matt Hardy is digging his own career's grave.

I'm a fan of Matt, but even as a fan I know Hardy's being a complete, utter idiot who's following Jeff's footsteps and burning the last bridge he has with the WWE.

And of the 3 Main Tag Teams of the Attitude Era, only Edge and Christian are left. The Dudleyz and Hardyz are gonna be on TNA.

All the more reason why I don't know why Christian isn't getting a title shot. He's like... the ONLY ONE who left WWE on a good and friendly note and came back without fucking up.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



DivineCC said:


> After all he's done, why would they give him a send off? They'll just announce his release on their site and will be done with him.


I think it would be great if they had CM Punk end his WWE career. Punk can brag about sending both Hardys to the retirement home. Would be good for his character.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I would absolutely LOVE for Hardy to be buried during his last show with the company. Have somebody like Rhodes, Punk, ADR, or even Drew verbally undress him before a match then deal him a 'career-ending' injury. Hardy is a complete idiot and his recent tweets do nothing to dispel that notion. My question is why would TNA even give him a shot after they see they way he handles things when he's unhappy?

Also, I can't help but laugh at Hardy bragging about dropping 20 pounds in the last few weeks. The average human has around 20 pounds of compacted shit in their large intestine that can be removed with a simple hot water enema. Just saying.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

WWE will probably pull a "Carlito" and not release Matt just to piss him off.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I backed Matt Hardy for years. When he debuted his "Black Cloud" character, I wanted him to get a legitimate shot at a World Title. 

Since then, he has lost me as a fan entirely. I have no respect for this poor soul. I've given up on him, I've given him his last chance. He's a fool. A sad, pathetic fool. He's a mess. Just a complete wreck.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Wow, my Twitter's goin crazy, just had over 1000 mentions! At the gym doin an hour of cardio, tryin 2 get in ROH shape. Got a ? for u guys.


Hahahahahhahaa.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



rcc said:


> WWE will probably pull a "Carlito" and not release Matt just to piss him off.


But they did.... And Carlito was shouting his mouth off on the internet every single week


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



EvoLution™ said:


> I backed Matt Hardy for years. When he debuted his "Black Cloud" character, I wanted him to get a legitimate shot at a World Title.
> 
> Since then, he has lost me as a fan entirely. I have no respect for this poor soul. I've given up on him, I've given him his last chance. He's a fool. A sad, pathetic fool. He's a mess. Just a complete wreck.


Same here.

I won't lie I was a Hardy fan and I felt pitty for him because the hard time he was going through with the staph infection and the injuries but then he started heavily moaning and bithing and being a loudmouth and "been sick" of everything; it gets to a point where you can only say "meh, fuck this guy".


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

*Open letter to Matt Hardy*

Thanks for publicising ROH and all but please don't inflict the reception you would get, if you ever did come back to ROH, upon yourself. _When_ you get fired, that is.

Best of luck in Orlando,

Concerned Wrestling Fan, England.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Do u ladies & gents believe the talented Bryan Danielson was ever really released from WWE? Wanna hear your thoughts & feedback..


Matt hinting the whole thing's a work? No frikin idea.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Do u ladies & gents believe the talented Bryan Danielson was ever really released from WWE? Wanna hear your thoughts & feedback.. about 2 hours ago via TweetCaster 

Oh he's going to let alot out of the bag for the WWE they better fire him now before he keeps on, maybe they havnt and thats why he keeps posting comments like this. Oh and that pretty much sums it up it was a work


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



lisaharrod said:


> Do u ladies & gents believe the talented Bryan Danielson was ever really released from WWE? Wanna hear your thoughts & feedback.. about 2 hours ago via TweetCaster
> 
> Oh he's going to let alot out of the bag for the WWE they better fire him now before he keeps on, maybe they havnt and thats why he keeps posting comments like this. Oh and that pretty much sums it up it was a work


Wow it looks he's that desperate to get a release. Looking at the new Wellness sanctions he should just run around WWE HQs waving his arms carrying a ziplog bag full of pills, that should get the job done.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Someone needs to cut a Rick Rude style promo on Matt Hardy. Only problem is, no one really knows Matt Hardy's real sexuallity, after all, he did date Lita.

Had a nice laugh at him saying he will get a fair deal in TNA. No sane company will drop Jeff Hardy from the main event, to tag with him. Then again, TNA isn't a sane company.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Desecrated said:


> Someone needs to cut a Rick Rude style promo on Matt Hardy. Only problem is, no one really knows Matt Hardy's real sexuallity, after all, he did date Lita.
> 
> Had a nice laugh at him saying he will get a fair deal in TNA. No sane company will drop Jeff Hardy from the main event, to tag with him. Then again, TNA isn't a sane company.


The sad thing is, I could see Hardy main eventing in TNA when he first gets there. They'll build him up to be a huge star, he'll get a title match right away, then be dropped to the mid-card and end up jobbing there. I wouldn't let Matt Hardy main event in a backyard wrestling promotion.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I'm still a Matt Hardy fan,and i still feel bad for the guy about everything he went through,but Jesus Christ does he make it hard for people to defend him. He bitches ALOT,hell Jeff Hardy didn't even bitch after all of the back & fourth World Title shots he got,and never winning until he actually did. Matt seriously needs growing up.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Oh he's going to let alot out of the bag
> for the WWE they better fire him now
> before he keeps on, maybe they havnt
> and thats why he keeps posting
> ...



Doesn't prove anything except the fact that Matt Hardy is desperately trying to get out of his contract. Vince telling THQ to take Danielson out of SVR2011 was enough proof that his firing was legit.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I really can't knock Matt for feeling misused. 

However, what makes him a complete fuckstick is that he has a false sense of entitlement because his brother made WWE fuck ton of money and he has been there for 10 years and he pisses and moans and pisses and moans on the interweb.

There are a few other guys that work harder, are in better shape, and have been in the company just as long that deserve *the push* more than you. 

Christ, look at Goldust. He puts on better matches than Matt Hardy, he is in better shape than Matt Hardy, and he's been with WWE on/off for like 12 years but I don't read about him pissing and moaning. You know why? Because he's a fucking professional. Change out GOldust and put in Bill Regal's name. I know Christian was not thrilled with his position in 05 (like Hardy is now), but at least Christian wasn't a fat washed up greasy haired fuck. he took his ball and went to TNA, presumably leaving WWE on great terms even after being demoted to working Spanky on Velocity. Chavo? Mark Henry? FInlay? They work hard, job, do what is asked of them and don't go on Twitter slamming the company that has made and given them evreything they have today. 

Put up or shut up Matt (although imagine how much weight this fuck would gain with 90 days to kill when he is fired).


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Did he just question the Danielson firing and imply something....?

Wow. Fuck you Matt. You're even putting Bryan f'ing Danielson in your tirade; a wrestler who's entitled to a SHITLOAD more stuff than you possibly could ever HOPE to achieve.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Dude's just lost it. I'm done feeling sorry for him, he's just ridiculous now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

A fan would have to be completely obseessed with Matt to follow him after this shit.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Does following him for the lulz count?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

MATT TELL US ALL YOU KNOW ABOUT WWE STORYLINES, DIRT AND SHIT. LOLs. DONT GET SUED THOUGH.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



llamadux said:


> MATT TELL US ALL YOU KNOW ABOUT WWE STORYLINES, DIRT AND SHIT. LOLs. DONT GET SUED THOUGH.


I could honestly see him attempting to do something like this. I don't think the WWE could pursue any legal action because technically it's all hearsay and they can't shut him down because he set up his own account. Seems like something that pile of garbage would do.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



llamadux said:


> MATT TELL US ALL YOU KNOW ABOUT WWE STORYLINES, DIRT AND SHIT. LOLs. DONT GET SUED THOUGH.


:lmao


I can already tell Matt is going to be one of those tell all Post-WWE shoot guys.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is an asshat and needs to GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I can already tell Matt is going to be one of those tell all Post-WWE shoot guys.


And I'm not going to believe a fucking word he says.

The dude's so far off his rocker that I'm actually fearing for Jeff's well-being around Matt. Jeff's gonna be a dad soon, and I wouldn't want crazy Uncle Matt around when he begins to learn about the world...


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Jeff's gonna be a dad? Is that kid gonna be born in a meth lab?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



EvoLution™;8852142 said:


> Jeff's gonna be a dad? Is that kid gonna be born in a meth lab?


According to some reports, Jeff's turned his life around for the good of his kid and his woman. Good for him, and I hope to god the kid is raised well.

Orton was like that, right? A jerk who turned alright because of his daughter?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

^^God only knows how Matt would raise a kid,hopefully Jeff having a kid is enough to turn his life around.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The thing is, Matt is LOVING the attention and you know he'll be back at it again within a couple of months once people stop caring....again.

When Jeff's girl gives birth, I wouldn't be surprised if Matt, like the attention whore that he is, announces it on Twitter without their approval.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy shouldn't be allowed to breed. If he ever did have child, he'd probably eat it after a 17 days bender.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Amber B said:


> The thing is, Matt is LOVING the attention and you know he'll be back at it again within a couple of months once people stop caring....again.
> 
> When Jeff's girl gives birth, I wouldn't be surprised if Matt, like the attention whore that he is, announces it on Twitter without their approval.


It's kinda sad he's ending up as Wrestling's Jessi Slaughter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The sad thing I find is that there are some people, probably his fans, that are thinking he has been threated like shit his entire WWe run, fuck that guy and his tweets.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> The sad thing I find is that there are some people, probably his fans, that are thinking he has been threated like shit his entire WWe run, fuck that guy and his tweets.


Exactly. He's held more championships than most people that have ever been in the business so I don't get his beef. Some people just aren't cut out to be World champs and Hardy is the absolute poster boy for those individuals.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

If you want to get out of your contract, this is the way to do it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> Exactly. He's held more championships than most people that have ever been in the business so I don't get his beef. Some people just aren't cut out to be World champs and Hardy is the absolute poster boy for those individuals.


He WAS worthy. But it's emphasis on WAS.

A guy who's done everything to ruin his career in the span of 2 weeks no longer deserves any title reign of any calibre.



Amber B said:


> The thing is, Matt is LOVING the attention and you know he'll be back at it again within a couple of months once people stop caring....again.
> 
> When Jeff's girl gives birth, I wouldn't be surprised if Matt, like the attention whore that he is, announces it on Twitter without their approval.


If I recall correctly, he announced the pregnancy beforehand. But don't quote me on that. I recall him giving obvious hints. But again, don't quote me on it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



> Luv my bro! RT
> @ MandRFarris:
> @MATTHARDYBRAND Jeff
> just yelled "V1!" at tonights
> ...



Matt's Twitter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> He WAS worthy. But it's emphasis on WAS.
> 
> A guy who's done everything to ruin his career in the span of 2 weeks no longer deserves any title reign of any caliber.


Seems to me he isnt enjoying the youth movement, ah well TNA is always happy to drop one of their own talent for a ex-wwe guy.



> Luv my bro! RT
> @ MandRFarris:
> @MATTHARDYBRAND Jeff
> just yelled "V1!" at tonights
> ...


All 400 of them?


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Jesus christ he's going to keep on aint he, why dont WWE just deactivate his account? Surely that would be the sensible option for them


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Seems to me he isnt enjoying the youth movement, ah well TNA is always happy to drop one of their own talent for a ex-wwe guy.
> 
> 
> *All 400 of them?*


quit over exaggerating


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> He WAS worthy. But it's emphasis on WAS.


I'll give you that. In 2005, Hardy could have won a World title but didn't for whatever reason. Unfortunately for him, that's just the way the business works and there's no need to bitch and cry about it. You don't see guys like Dibiase or Piper whining about it publically and they were both miles ahead of Matt in their primes than he was in his.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I swear to god the iMPACT crowd is the same damn crowd every week...

How the fuck can you mark for Matt after his stupid antics?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> I swear to god the iMPACT crowd is the same damn crowd every week...
> 
> How the fuck can you mark for Matt after his stupid antics?


They chant "this is awesome" during Rob Terry matches, they'll mark for anything.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> I swear to god the iMPACT crowd is the same damn crowd every week...
> 
> How the fuck can you mark for Matt after his stupid antics?


It was at a house show, not the Impact Zone. But it's Jeff Hardy, he could have screamed random names out of a phonebook and people would have reacted. Just Matt stroking his ego.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I'm convinced that 85% of the regulars at the IZ are either legally retarded or TNA stooges. Seriously, they must be getting paid to pop for the most mundane things because nobody, let alone in a large group, can be that infantile.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> I'm convinced that 85% of the regulars at the IZ are either legally retarded or TNA stooges. Seriously, they must be getting paid to pop for the most mundane things because nobody, let alone in a large group, can be that infantile.


I don't like mocking TNA that much, but seriously... it's gotten really really stupid.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> I'm convinced that 85% of the regulars at the IZ are either legally retarded or TNA stooges. Seriously, they must be getting paid to pop for the most mundane things because nobody, let alone in a large group, can be that infantile.


Crucial Crew 4lyfe yo!

Seriously they are the same, that chubby guy with the beard and big sunglasses is always there. ALWAYS.

Matt's ego is gonna enjoy the "THIS IS AWESOME!1!1" chants during his matches.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



lisaharrod said:


> Do u ladies & gents believe the talented Bryan Danielson was ever really released from WWE? Wanna hear your thoughts & feedback.. about 2 hours ago via TweetCaster
> 
> Oh he's going to let alot out of the bag for the WWE they better fire him now before he keeps on, maybe they havnt and thats why he keeps posting comments like this. Oh and that pretty much sums it up it was a work


He's such an idiot. At this point, he deserves to get released. Even his fans should realize that he's acting like a baby.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



lic05 said:


> Crucial Crew 4lyfe yo!
> 
> Seriously they are the same, that chubby guy with the beard and big sunglasses is always there. ALWAYS.
> 
> Matt's ego is gonna enjoy the "THIS IS AWESOME!1!1" chants during his matches.


Yep. His Twitter is gonna be pumping on all cylinders when he first debuts, stroking that undeserved ego. Little does he know, I could take a dump in the middle of an Impact Zone ring and people would be blasting out the 'awesome' chants.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> I could honestly see him attempting to do something like this. I don't think the WWE could pursue any legal action because technically it's all hearsay and they can't shut him down because he set up his own account. Seems like something that pile of garbage would do.


That would never happen, because wrestlers always say they don't know what's going to happen until the day they get to the arena for TV shooting

That was one of the things Kennedy bitched about when he got fired(even tho when he was with the company and they asked him about it, he said he loved it because he likes the "surprises" )


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I will admit that I am genuinely curious if Matt goes to TNA to watch his debut, because you just know he's gonna show up and cut a 15 minute promo totally spilling his guts on WWE, which could get pretty damn entertaining in a "look at those bridges burn" sort of way.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I've lost my respect to Matt after reading his last few tweets, he sounds way too childish and ungrateful. If he wants to go to TNA and expecting "better treatment" then yeah more power to him.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



RKO696 said:


> That would never happen, because wrestlers always say they don't know what's going to happen until the day they get to the arena for TV shooting
> 
> That was one of the things Kennedy bitched about when he got fired(even tho when he was with the company and they asked him about it, he said he loved it because he likes the "surprises" )


They may not know exactly what they're going to be doing that night but I'm sure they get a heads up on storylines and such. I'd be shocked to find out that something like the Nexus invasion was thrown together in an afternoon.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> They may not know exactly what they're going to be doing that night but I'm sure they get a heads up on storylines and such. I'd be shocked to find out that something like the Nexus invasion was thrown together in an afternoon.


This. Wrestlers (especially rookies) would need time to study lines, practice facial expressions/body language, and do practice runs so they don't fuck up live. Maybe they don't know who will win a match until the day of the show (to avoid leaks), however, I'm sure they know who they're facing well beforehand so that they can practice spots and shit.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Wow, I can't believe how much respect I have lost for Matt Hardy through all of this. It kind of hurts, really - having been a fan of he and Jeff for such a long time. It's kind of sad to find out someone you followed is just a really immature, whiny douche. I mean, like I said earlier, this right here - his behavior - is exactly the reason why he would never make it to the top of WWE. He can't be mature about anything.

I don't think TNA will do anything for him, either, to be honest. Sure, he'll tag with Jeff for awhile, maybe get a run with the tag team titles and he might get a couple of good feuds as a singles star, but after that - it'll be the same thing as WWE. Jeff will be getting pushed to the top of TNA (if he doesn't go to jail) and Matt will suffer in mid-card hell.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Twister Of Fate said:


> Wow, I can't believe how much respect I have lost for Matt Hardy through all of this. It kind of hurts, really - having been a fan of he and Jeff for such a long time. It's kind of sad to find out someone you followed is just a really immature, whiny douche. I mean, like I said earlier, this right here - his behavior - is exactly the reason why he would never make it to the top of WWE. He can't be mature about anything.
> 
> I don't think TNA will do anything for him, either, to be honest. Sure, he'll tag with Jeff for awhile, maybe get a run with the tag team titles and he might get a couple of good feuds as a singles star, but after that - it'll be the same thing as WWE. Jeff will be getting pushed to the top of TNA (if he doesn't go to jail) and Matt will suffer in mid-card hell.


This. Matt's mic skills suck, and his ring skills have deteriorated much like Edge's have over the last couple years.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=Y5zeESHxjQs


From Hardy's YouTube.


Can someone give me a short summary? Can't watch on my phone.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The video starts with Matt looking at the collection of all of his and Jeff's WWE action figures. He talks about freedom and happiness, and how sometimes you have to go deeper into your first stop to find it or go to another stop. He speaks on the fans, says he wants to thank everyone who has supported him because without them, there would no him - or whatever he usually says. Then he went into a little moment where he said he encourages people to do commentary on his videos or critique them in anyway because he likes getting the press. He then ended the video by saying that he is excited about the future and that the future will be very, very exciting.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

So..another release hint,or did he sound like he was completely off still?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

So Matt is either:

A) Leaving
B) Suiciding
C) Loling at us
D) All the above


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Like i said in the other thread i'm like 97% sure we'll have a clear answer by Tuesday night.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

To be honest, he didn't seem off at all. He actually seemed to be very, very happy in the video. Nothing seemed out of place, in my opinion. He seemed to be more relaxed than he usually is. Whatever is in his future, it's making him happy, so even though I think he's been really immature, I guess he's doing what's right for him. Still don't think that TNA is the answer, though. And I would say that he'll be headed there. Especially after Jeff threw up the "V1" at a TNA show.

If he is just working the fans and the dirt sheets, man, this is the furthest he's ever taken it.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Tbf it's not like staying with WWE will do him any better. Unless he cleans up his act all he can get from them at this time is a nice paycheck & TV time jobbing,or otherwise.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Twister Of Fate said:


> To be honest, he didn't seem off at all. He actually seemed to be very, very happy in the video. Nothing seemed out of place, in my opinion. He seemed to be more relaxed than he usually is. *Whatever is in his future, it's making him happy*, so even though I think he's been really immature, I guess he's doing what's right for him. Still don't think that TNA is the answer, though. And I would say that he'll be headed there. Especially after Jeff threw up the "V1" at a TNA show.
> 
> If he is just working the fans and the dirt sheets, man, this is the furthest he's ever taken it.


McDonald's is bringing the McRib back starting Monday. 

Maybe that has something to do with Matt's new found happiness and his excitement for the future.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

No, I agree. If what he wants is to big time player and a world champion, then he shouldn't be in WWE. If he'd like to be happy with the status he's achieved as an alumni in the company, earning a nice paycheck and having no problem doing what's best for the business, then I say he should stay. But clearly, Matt Hardy thinks he can be more than that.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Yeah at this point all he'd be is enhancement talent for life if he stays,but atleast he'd be putting over young stars.




el dandy said:


> McDonald's is bringing the McRib back starting Monday.
> 
> Maybe that has something to do with Matt's new found happiness and his excitement for the future.


:lmao


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



el dandy said:


> McDonald's is bringing the McRib back starting Monday.
> 
> Maybe that has something to do with Matt's new found happiness and his excitement for the future.


Lol, the sad thing is you're most likely right.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

You guys are a little hard on him.. if you want to be fair, keep in mind he hasn't had a chance to tell his side of the story yet (and probably won't until 90 days after his release). All you're getting is vague dirtsheet reports saying he was 'sent home' from events without any explanation, and some cryptic youtube videos. Who the hell knows what the circumstances are?

Everyone's assuming drugs but I think it was more likely to be an altercation with somebody backstage that got him sent home.. like maybe he got in a argument/fight with a younger star that's getting pushed past him or maybe someone he has beef with like Edge or CM Punk? Maybe he tried to ask management why he can't get a push and didn't like the answer? Maybe he really wants to join his brother in TNA and is doing anything to get released?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Twister Of Fate said:


> No, I agree. If what he wants is to big time player and a world champion, then he shouldn't be in WWE. If he'd like to be happy with the status he's achieved as an alumni in the company, earning a nice paycheck and having no problem doing what's best for the business, then I say he should stay. But clearly, Matt Hardy thinks he can be more than that.


If Matt thinks he can be a top guy then why can't he do something about that fat gut of his?


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

A reminder of Matt's "2010 will be the year of Matt Hardy" video. From March 2010. So what happened Matt?


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



just1988 said:


> Who would of thought Matt was the mentalist of the Hardy bros.


I've been saying that all along. Jeff is unlucky: he needs drugs. Matt doesn't: he's high all the time.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

On a slightly off-topic note, I'd like for Ph3nom to re-post his parody of Matt Hardy's theme song.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

This thread is the funniest shit i have ever read on this site!

Matt is pretty done burning the bridge with the WWE, all that needs to happen is TNA getting fed up with his crap and relasing him.

You're a smart one Matt


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Ass Buster said:


> If Matt thinks he can be a top guy then why can't he do something about that fat gut of his?


He has/had health problems that prevents him from working out as much as he'd like. I remember reading that his intestines basically exploded.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



DivineCC said:


> He has/had health problems that prevents him from working out as much as he'd like. I remember reading that his intestines basically exploded.


Does that stop him from getting a proper diet so he won't look so out of shape? Stop with the excuses people.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Ass Buster said:


> Does that stop him from getting a proper diet so he won't look so out of shape? Stop with the excuses people.


I don't think you realize the severity of an intenstinal blowout...

...nor the actual process of a custom diet after operations like these.

We're not giving him excuses. We all think Matt is a moron right now, but to say he hasn't tried to cut down the weight is a complete utter farce. It wasn't until now did he realize that all types of red meat no longer are tolerated in his body.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Does anyone else not just think that Jeff started getting off his face on drugs to deal with all of Matts paranoid bullshit :lmao that must be a bitch to put up with


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Origion said:


> Doesn't WWE own the Hardy Boyz name? I'm guessing they're going to be called Hardy Bros in TNA.


TNA doesn't try that hard, they'll likely go for "The Hardys"


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> I don't think you realize the severity of an intenstinal blowout...
> 
> ...nor the actual process of a custom diet after operations like these.
> 
> We're not giving him excuses. We all think Matt is a moron right now, but to say he hasn't tried to cut down the weight is a complete utter farce. It wasn't until now did he realize that all types of red meat no longer are tolerated in his body.


Why is he still wrestling then?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Look in the dictionary for the word shit. Matt Hardy should be next to it.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Natsuke said:


> I don't think you realize the severity of an intenstinal blowout...
> 
> ...nor the actual process of a custom diet after operations like these.
> 
> We're not giving him excuses. We all think Matt is a moron right now, but to say he hasn't tried to cut down the weight is a complete utter farce. It wasn't until now did he realize that all types of red meat no longer are tolerated in his body.


Figuring out that red meat doesn't belong in your diet shouldn't take 2 years though. I don't believe for a second that he tried to slim dowm with his eating habits.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Look in the dictionary for the word shit. Matt Hardy should be next to it.


you people are evil :lmao


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I personally think Hardy is a good hand, he's a solid performer.

But the guy takes shit WAAAAAY to seriously, he must know even though he's good he's not a top dog in the WWE.
Plus his twitter/youtube stuff, well that's just shit, really needs to stop posting shit & concentrate on actually working hard.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

We can all understand why he is bitter though?

Edge steals Matt's girl, then Matt is the one who gets punished and Edge goes on to win 9 World Titles...

Matt stays in WWE without breaking any rules but when Jeff makes his return after refusing rehab he gets a spot on Raw, multiple IC title wins, PPV main events and World Titles

Matt does suck...but you can understand his "the whole world is against me" crap


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

If Matt actually deserved all the accolades and success his brother has had, he would have a very valid point.

But he doesn't deserve it, so he doesn't have a valid point. At the end of the day, Matt Hardy is not a main eventer, and the sooner he accepts it the sooner he's going to be able to move on with his life. Plenty of people on this board and around the world would sell their soul to Satan in a minute to live the life Matt Hardy has had.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I can understand his frustration and arguments with those situations, but my problem is the way he handled those situations. He whined about them and acted really immature about them, making himself and others look bad. Look, life sucks - things happen. One of my ex-girlfriend's cheated on me with one of my friends/co-workers. And that really sucks, but it happens. It's life. You forget about it and move on. I've had unfair things happen to me at work, seeing others get favorable treatment after their behavior. It's life. You forget about it and move on. I'm not trying to preach like I'm perfect. I'm just saying that these kinds of things happen to lots of people, not JUST Matt Hardy. He makes himself look immature with the way he always takes to the internet about this stuff, too.

On the other hand, maybe Matt is considering staying with WWE?



> Drivin to the airport on little sleep in crazy foggy weather.. Maybe the 1st stop might just work after all..


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

No i think his tweet there means the one stop/break he had from driving will keep him awake


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt Hardy is living proof of one of CM Punk's greatest axioms, which is that Twitter is for dorks. Or fat, ugly, out-of-shape, over-the-hill, unwanted dorks.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



lisaharrod said:


> No i think his tweet there means the one stop/break he had from driving will keep him awake


Yeah, but in his most recent YouTube video, he was talking about stops in life and how he might have to go to a new stop to be happy, meaning that he may have to leave WWE (his 1st stop) in order to get what he wants. I don't know, I'm just speculating.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I would personally lol my face off if he decided to stay with WWE after all this cryptic youtube shit then they released him anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Thumpa said:


> I would personally lol my face off if he decided to stay with WWE after all this cryptic youtube shit then they released him anyway.


I know, that's exactly what I've been thinking the last few days.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Twister Of Fate said:


> Yeah, but in his most recent YouTube video, he was talking about stops in life and how he might have to go to a new stop to be happy, meaning that he may have to leave WWE (his 1st stop) in order to get what he wants. I don't know, I'm just speculating.


Or maybe they just wont release him so he his just saying it? Its more than obvious he wants out of there


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

would be funny if they dont release him, because of his little melodrama and job him out to hornswoggle every week.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

These upcoming meetings should be interesting..
23 minutes ago via TweetCaster


Also some fan asked when his contract expires, which he said...
@hancocker If I have my way, hopefully tomorrow 
6 minutes ago via TweetCaster in reply to hancocker


Looks like Matt is tired of being in the WWE. The people watching TNA will see you in 90 days. Or best of luck with whatever you do.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



JDawgWWE said:


> These upcoming meetings should be interesting..
> 23 minutes ago via TweetCaster
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like he likes to "have it his way", that should explain the weight issues 8*D

He should just show all drugged up at the SD tapings if he really wants to get fired.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

^^LOL i called a BK joke coming after that post.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Wow Matt Hardy turned to a little pussy FIRE HIS ASS WWE he doesn't deserve to be on the roster anymore that Ungrateful little Bitch.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Ismaiel said:


> Wow Matt Hardy turned to a little pussy FIRE HIS ASS WWE he doesn't deserve to be on the roster anymore that Ungrateful little Bitch.


Seriously wow how old are you 10, 11 maybe?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I wonder what kind of humiliation he will get on the next Smackdown taping if it's his final appearance. Khali squash match? Jobbed out to Swoggle? Or maybe he'll just think "fuck this" and shoot on everyone backstage while cutting exit promo in the ring.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Poor Hardy...
Whatever happened to the never say die.
Oh well that's WWE wrestling.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

They should have him lose a 9 match feud with Hornswoggle and/or Kelly Kelly, every match, 9 losses, then wave him on his merry way


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

i want him to get released then go to tna just to hear his crazy twitter rants 

then when he is in tna he will realise that wwe is the place to be haha


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

New entry tonight.. 
As of now, I'm still under WWE contract-but trust me, I've got a well thought out plan for my life & always have.. 
less than 10 seconds ago via TweetDeck


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The keywords are "as of now",so i guess they're still having meetings over a release.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

The more I look at this, the more I think he's just working the internet again with no intentions on leaving WWE and the WWE having no intentions on firing him.
He does this every couple of months to see how many people care about him.

If the WWE really wanted him gone after all of his complaints and bitching on the internet, he would have been gone by now.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I was startng to think that until i read this just now.




> Matt Hardy is now not listed for any
> TVs and PPVs on WWE.com


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Either way, oh fucking well.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

so has he gone then or ahve the dirtsheets got it wrong and been played again


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Hardy just posted a vid


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hardy just posted a vid


It was funny for a bit, then went into retarded mode lmao


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hardy just posted a vid


:lmao Major Ownage!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=On9FT1UAnSE


Matt posted this,i'm almost completely convinced that his write off will be tonight now. Maybe ADR will take him out? I'd mark if CM Punk did though.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hardy just posted a vid


wow americans really are sad


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> youtube.com/watch?gl=US&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=On9FT1UAnSE
> 
> 
> Matt posted this,i'm almost completely convinced that his write off will be tonight now. Maybe ADR will take him out? I'd mark if CM Punk did though.


No he's saying he respects WWE a hell off a lot but there going with youth now and he doesnt fit in to get where he wants to be (WHC Champion). ALso nice to see he says Edge is a close friend still. He hasnt spoken to anyone in TNA or ROH either, HE's not getting wrote out tonight he just pretty much said he needs a change as he doesnt want to be a midcarder he wants more but cant at WWE with the youth system.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Waits for Dashing Cody Rhodes promo before his release.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

If Punk drove both Hardy's out of the company, he'd pretty much have enough material to get heat with until the end of time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hardy just posted a vid


LMFAO that was excellent


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hardy just posted a vid


Sometimes I love being owned lol


And that 1% he talked about in the last vid? Is it Punk?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If Punk drove both Hardy's out of the company, he'd pretty much have enough material to get heat with until the end of time.


Yeah. This would make wwf hafta fight to keep punk down.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I just saw that Matt Hardy has posted _another_ video. He sounds pretty upset.






Sounds like he needs an authenticator.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*












> Here's a pic of me at the gym tonight at 222 lbs.. The "No Red Meat' diet is totally working & I'm excited!


Photoshopped!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

yeah Matt is gone now, he just left his well wishes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On9FT1UAnSE&feature=recentf


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

So basically he is going to TNA, good riddance.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

it's honestly sad to see how that all played out, it really is. i've never been a big fan of Matt Hardy or anything, but i always respected the guy because it seems like he had a massive love for the business and pretty much always worked hard to do his best. i even enjoyed him from like 2003-2005.

but the past year or two, ugh, it's just really ruined whatever i had for Hardy. go to TNA ya bum, ruin someone elses show.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



The Enforcer said:


> I wouldn't let Matt Hardy main event in a backyard wrestling promotion.


As commissioner, I'd job him out in 4 minutes to my fat brother, The Brass Bullet, in a Powerbomb Your Opponent Into The Swimming Pool Match.


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Billy Kidman said:


> Photoshopped!


At least it could have been done properly...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

I love Jeff :lmao



> @MATTHARDYBRAND
> Damn...yourStartingToRemindMeOf a guy I useToKnow..his nameWasSuperAbs..HellOfA photoShopper!


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Amber B said:


> I love Jeff :lmao


Is Jeff too fucked off his face to use the spacebar 

Well it looks like Matt is gone. Probably the least surprising news in recent months.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Anyone else think its a work?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Coins said:


> Anyone else think its a work?


If it's a work, it would be because WWE had some plan to push him. And WWE definitely has no plan to push him. Plus I don't think Jeff would be getting involved, seeing as how he's one of the biggest stars of WWE's "rival" promotion.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Cynic said:


> If it's a work, it would be because WWE had some plan to push him. And WWE definitely has no plan to push him. Plus I don't think Jeff would be getting involved, seeing as how he's one of the biggest stars of WWE's "rival" promotion.



If he was being real I think Vince would have made him vanish a long time ago. Look at what other wresters have had happen when they question the WWE hierarchy. How do you know they have no plans to push him? I agree that he is not WHC material at the moment, but maybe they told him to take a break, get in shape since you know whats working for you now, talk some shit to create some controversy, and we will have an entertaining story for you when you get back consisting of you vs. some of the youth movement.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Coins said:


> If he was being real I think Vince would have made him vanish a long time ago.



He got pulled from all appearences,tvs,house shows,and PPVs,enough said. And he mentioned if he heard anything from TNA or not,i highly doubt someone who was under contract with WWE would mention a rival promotion offering them a deal or not.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Victor_J said:


> He got pulled from all appearences,tvs,house shows,and PPVs,enough said. And he mentioned if he heard anything from TNA or not,i highly doubt someone who was under contract with WWE would mention a rival promotion offering them a deal or not.


Danielson was already talking about new bookings for other wrestling companies even during his no-wrestling period.

I have to admit, if this is a storyline.. then dear god shall I say it?

Matt Hardy made us look like idiots.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Except Danielson's firing was 100% real.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matts looking pretty jacked lately.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



Coins said:


> How do you know they have no plans to push him?


The reasons are numerous. The biggest one is that it's 2010, and we're four years past the point where it would've made sense for Matt Hardy to even sniff the main event. He's aging, he peaked a decade ago, he can't stay in shape, he's not as over as he used to be, and he's constantly going on the internet bitching about everything. Doesn't sound like the kind of guy I'd push.

The ship has sailed on Matt Hardy being a major player, just like it has with Christian. The difference is that Christian plays the good little soldier and Matt cries on his Twitter. And WWE doesn't tolerate public bitching like what Matt is doing; just ask Carlito.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Do we know he isn't just trolling the internet again?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

what happened to matt saying 2010 being his year? :lmao people were even saying here that he might win MITB at the PPV


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Matt looks to be in good shape. I wish him the best and hope he does well in TNA.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

No its not a work he wants out big time from it hence his videos and tweets


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

This could also be a swerve. Maybe Matt was sent home for a month to get back in shape and he created some controversy out of this with WWE's approval.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't Matt been removed from Smackdown's intro video? This can only mean that he's going/gone.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*

^Wait, you already posted it in this thread yet decided to make a separate thread about it?
Ok.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*










Crikey, we got ourselves a big one right there!


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Well, whatever is up with Matt Hardy, it's working, because this thread is 39 pages long. Matt's got people talking. I like Matt, although sometimes I don't know what to think of him. His new youtube video gets even stranger..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9y1akSfoUI

And i have to admit, I really don't know if this is a work or a shoot. He's got me guessing, which i kind of enjoy in a weird way.


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



biscotti said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't Matt been removed from Smackdown's intro video? This can only mean that he's going/gone.


uh oh. hardy boyz are gonna take over TNA.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Surprised everyone is shitting over Matt Hardy just now, this is the best talking he's done in his entire career. 

Batshit crazy though, that much is for sure.

Just watched his latest video, yeah, he's gone from the WWE. They aren't keeping someone as obviously mental as this guy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Jimmy Boy said:


> Well, whatever is up with Matt Hardy, it's working, because this thread is 39 pages long. Matt's got people talking. I like Matt, although sometimes I don't know what to think of him. His new youtube video gets even stranger..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9y1akSfoUI
> 
> And i have to admit, I really don't know if this is a work or a shoot. He's got me guessing, which i kind of enjoy in a weird way.


so Matt Hardy says the WWE working him caused him to create another identity.
sweet holy Christ on a cheese wheel, that's creepy.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Hardy's latest video, titled 'Matt's Breakthrough', is an awful attempt at developing a gimmick. It was very clearly a worked video and I guarantee that he's going to continue on this line and use it as a gimmick in TNA. A schizophrenic gimmick only works if you're a monster heel, not a dumpy face that nobody cares about.


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt hardy has opened up a second twitter account and is now having conversations with himself.. 
http://twitter.com/matthardybrand
http://twitter.com/THEMATTHEWBRAND


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Oh no! Matt Hardy and Matthew are "THEY"!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt Hardy clearly needs help.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peowulf said:


> Oh no! Matt Hardy and Matthew are "THEY"!


Give him a mask and he can be Abyss's brother.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Fuckin' A, his shit needs to get Macgrubered pronto.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Jimmy Boy said:


> Well, whatever is up with Matt Hardy, it's working, because this thread is 39 pages long. Matt's got people talking. I like Matt, although sometimes I don't know what to think of him. His new youtube video gets even stranger..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9y1akSfoUI
> 
> And i have to admit, I really don't know if this is a work or a shoot. He's got me guessing, which i kind of enjoy in a weird way.


This is the final slice of the cake that proves that this is all a work. Why would Matt jump to such ridiculous heights like DPD when he fails to admit that "Matt" is a gimmick and "Matthew" is him? He obviously understands this basic knowledge, otherwise he'd never have been re-invited back in 05, and anyway, as stupid a gimmick is that is......I'm interested. He should take this online gimmick to TV as a heel.

I'm pretty sure that at some point Matt's internet stuff was done by him, but at some point WWE probably paid him off to see how much attention an internet gimmick would draw. It's defiantly brave of WWE to utilize the interwebs to promote wrestlers, and since Matt's an internet-holic anyway, he was a good pick.

Oh, and in that video Matt basically admitted that he took a leave to lose some weight. He had us for so long...


----------



## Its_Not_1974 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

There's always been so many stories about matt, that im not ready to believe this is ALL a work. Bravo if it is, though


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



couturecorpse said:


> Matt hardy has opened up a second twitter account and is now having conversations with himself..
> http://twitter.com/matthardybrand
> http://twitter.com/THEMATTHEWBRAND


This is automatically turning for the higher buzz.

Whether it's a fix or not, I don't know but it's definitely getting crazy.

If he flips this into an on-screen persona then I'm more than ready for heel Hardy V 2.0





If it's NOT a work, then......:no: just get out


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

If this is real, it's fucking nuts, and quite interesting.

If it's a work, then it's instantly pretty dull and a terrible gimmick. 

I hope it's not a work.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

If this is a gimmick is pretty lame really.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Hardy sent home from SD tour?*



biscotti said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't Matt been removed from Smackdown's intro video? This can only mean that he's going/gone.


Dont be stupid, the reason matt's removed from the SD intro video is because they dont have a camera wide enough to fit him on screen :no:


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

ROFL its been a work


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

"The Cold-Blooded version of MMH, MATTHEW M HARDY.. Doing whatever I choose to, however I choose to, while speaking the Cold-Blooded Gospel!"

What was he getting destroyed by a Chopper Gunner or something?


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

It's a work???


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

So I just saw this video:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9y1akSfoUI


And he has two split personalities? wat


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

This is easily the stupidest gimmick I have ever seen. It is kind of funny that the guy that says he's all about his fans and all that garbage is subconsciously admitting that that has been his gimmick the entire time and that he's really this whiny, semi-retarded Matthew in reality.


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Jerichoholic #7 said:


> So I just saw this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And he has two split personalities? wat


It's a little out there, but you gotta give it to the guy for trying to create a new persona and keep people talking about him. If Matt can get back in tip-top shape and completely reinvent himself in WWE or TNA, which I think he's needed to do for a while, he's got something to offer IMO. He a loyal, hardworking, popular wrestler who truly loves the business. There's not too many of guys with those combinations left in the industry nowadays. I'm pulling for Matt, i'll admit it!


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Puggle here.

I think "Matthew" needs some of the Pug's Hugs. The poor kid just looks so sad.

Puggle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Besides myself, would anyone else not be shocked if some of the drugs Jeff got busted with was actually Matt's but being the person that he is, Jeff won't rat him out?


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Amber B said:


> Besides myself, would anyone else not be shocked if some of the drugs Jeff got busted with was actually Matt's but being the person that he is, Jeff won't rat him out?


I'm starting to think that the only reason Jeff got hooked on drugs was because he had to deal day in day out with that paranoid bastard Matt


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

People still think this is a work? Matt Hardy clearly just needs mental help. But the guy is pretty much fired. I still think WWE are just torchering him by letting his contract run out.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Him and Jeff could form a tag team called "Fat and Stoned." on TNA, since they'd lose the rights to the Hardy Boys.

Or knowing TNA in all there wisdom, they'll just change the spelling, the Hardie boys or something stupid.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Brimstone-x said:


> Him and Jeff could form a tag team called "Fat and Stoned." on TNA, since they'd lose the rights to the Hardy Boys.
> 
> Or knowing TNA in all there wisdom, they'll just change the spelling, the Hardie boys or something stupid.


1) Fat jokes were so last week. Doesn't mean shit since Matt's gotten ripped.
2) You're late a week lmao
3) They're the Hardys. You can't copyright legal names.

anyways, everytime I see Matt, I'm gonna shout "FUCK YOUR GRAPES" lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Not a chance that he's staying with the company. He's in complete shoot mode.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Not a chance that he's staying with the company. He's in complete shoot mode.


Jesus shut the fuck up matt


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Jesus shut the fuck up matt


Actually it's pretty fucking entertaining.

Did anyone see the original entry 84? I missed it before youtube took it down. Here's the new one Matt posted, but I wonder what Matt did to violate youtubes conduct.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

yeah, i saw it. all it was was him talking about how money meant nothing to him, and he was going to hand out $500 dollars to the whatever number of viewer or commenter. 

makes me think he wasn't allowed to offer money, since the new video just says you win something.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

So just as we can't throw fat jokes at him... he twists it so now we can throw crazy and attention whore jokes at him. Score.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Rawlin67 said:


> yeah, i saw it. all it was was him talking about how money meant nothing to him, and he was going to hand out $500 dollars to the whatever number of viewer or commenter.
> 
> makes me think he wasn't allowed to offer money, since the new video just says you win something.


Is that the one where he burns money? There's gotta be a fucking copy of it I can watch somewhere.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

no the one where he burns money is THEMATTHEWBRAND's youtube. this is just one where he's standing there and he goes "no more burning money, blah blah blah, i'll just give it away!" and then he offers $500.


it's interesting that the one where he burned money is still up, considering that's illegal. i assumed youtube would frown upon illegal actions, but no, they just don't like when a guy offers money as a sweepstakes.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Okay, this video is just fucking great. :lmao






Almost Paul London like.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Okay, this video is just fucking great. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a work.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



sesshomaru said:


> Such a work.


Noooo, Matt really thinks he has an alter ego


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I think austin and triple h beat him to many times over the head with a chair.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

did Austin and HHH ever hit him with a chair?

i bet Edge/Christian concertos are more likely.
but dood fucking loves grapes. if it was a work, i think the WWE would probably let Matt know he's being a fucking idiot and should stop with the grapes :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt Hardy eating grapes = ratings.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Rawlin67 said:


> did Austin and HHH ever hit him with a chair?


Well after seeing after seeing Austin and Triple H give a beating that intense to the Hardys lets just say I consider Lita more badass then Matt.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Interesting Hardy tweets:


> It's my lucky day, walked in the "local" Quiznos & they have Guac today-so I'm having a small Turkey Guac today-IT'S FATE! HaHa!


Isn't Quiznos the place which claims to have "extra meat" in their subs, compared to Subway (which is more diet-friendly)? Funny how he chooses to mention "small" (though who knows what his definition of "small" really is) - is he so sensitive about his weight that he has to reassure people he's not gulping down spurious amounts of food? Add to that his almost daily, frequent "reassurances" of going to the gym-- even if he isn't faking it, what "meat-free diet" uses fast food to accessorize his so-called "exercise"? Also, add together all of that and this: 


> You will all understand the motives behind Matt & MATTHEW, The Hardy Show is about to go to never before seen heights, OMEGA is coming back, and in the next few weeks I am gonna totally reinvent myself, all the way from my body, to my hair, to my wrestling "look" & persona. Even
> the people that are my critic & doubters will take notice and appreciate all the changes. I am prepared to work harder than I ever have.


Is he preparing for a Rikishi/Yokozuna look? Even Japanese sumo wrestlers like Asashoryu are fitter than him, but then again they don't head to the local fast food store every 10 minutes. He could team up with Dusty Rhodes to form The Fa[r]tty Boyz and feud with Dashingly Sinister!


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

oh cool, he's gonna change his hair.

i'm totally excited now, 4 realz.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

First time I come into this thread and it seems like the Matt Hardy incident has spiraled out of control.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

He needs to cut his hair short or buzz cut it and grow back his goatee so his face looks less fat


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

pretty positive cutting your hair makes your face look fatter..........


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I have to wonder now.. do you think WWE preemptively removed him from the intro and everything because they're afraid he's actually lost it and he might pull a Benoit?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

when I read the title I so pictured Hurricane Helms in my mind going "Wazzup with that?" like he did in 03-ish.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Interesting how this phrase "pull a Benoit" has been used like five times in this thread ... once by myself no less ... but I don't think he'd kill himself. How could he get any attention then?


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



What 3:16 said:


> Interesting how this phrase "pull a Benoit" has been used like five times in this thread ... once by myself no less ... but I don't think he'd kill himself. How could he get any attention then?


Suicide creates excellent attention if done right.

But I don't think, that Matt is really about attention. He is just a psychologically cornered and damaged human being, atm. It's far likely he takes an overdose by accident or depressions get the best of him.

This is really a sad developement. A few years back (when WWE fired him about his understandable anger about the Edge/Lita thing) I really saw him as a potential World champion one day. When he crowled backed to WWE, right away, I knew that would never happen. But now I've come to realize that he won't even establish as a top performer in the 2nd row. Instead he kinda becomes the Scott Hall of this generation.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Good God the guy is nuts.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Okay, this video is just fucking great. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was cracking up when he said "Matthew is spelled in all capitals!" LMAO!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I think Matt Hardy has lost it :stupid:, when i watched his video about the burning money... he was either drunk or mentally unstable.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



JakeC_91 said:


> I think Matt Hardy has lost it :stupid:, when i watched his video about the burning money... he was either drunk or mentally unstable.


Its called acting jesus kids


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Annihilus said:


> I have to wonder now.. do you think WWE preemptively removed him from the intro and everything because they're afraid he's actually lost it and he might pull a Benoit?


And another stupid comment get this into your young head, He's not going to kill himself or anyone else. Jesus he has been taken out as he wont be on Smackdown for a long time if ever again


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Next year's Bound for Glory main event:

Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Championship.

Who wants to bet?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Next year's Bound for Glory main event:
> 
> Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Championship.
> 
> Who wants to bet?


Its more likely to be Jeff Hardy vs. The Angelic Diablo


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

it's not Matt anymore....oh no..........

IT'S MATTHEW. THATS IN ALL CAPS, ALRIGHT? 

oh matt hardy, you do crack me up :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



> "Matt only talks in Wrestling promos, because your life is wrestling and that's it. You can't seperate (from kayfabe and real life), and like I said before, you just proved my point dumb ass!"
> 
> -Edge on Matt Hardy


Don't know if this is actually on-topic but what Edge had to say about him basically makes sense about Matt Hardy's personality and state of mind.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Wow can't believe all these people who 'don't care' about Matt are STILL going on about this

Of course this doesn't apply to EVERY poster in this thread, but you all know what I'm sayin'



On topic, this Matt/MATTHEW (ALL CAPS PLEASE!) is getting ridiculous and I will no longer follow it.
Hope Matt Hardy comes back hard like he keeps saying. If not, get out.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Don't know if this is actually on-topic but what Edge had to say about him basically makes sense about Matt Hardy's personality and state of mind.


From what context is that from?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Natsuke said:


> From what context is that from?


That was during their WWE Byte This segment in 2005 during their feud, when Matt got reinstated after originally getting fired. Edge seemed really pissed off but he was trying to keep his cool. But that specific line about Matt actually makes a lot of sense especially in the state that Matt's in right now, it's pretty clear that Matt is working an angle all by himself.


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



The Sheikuation™ said:


> Okay, this video is just fucking great. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somethings just not right with that man


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

i still can't imagine how weird that whole Matt Hardy/Edge feud had to be for everyone involved. it just felt completely real, and just such tension cuz of how awkward everything was.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Hardy has been doing this bullshit for years. Remember the stuff he did on the internet when the WWE fired him? He started cutting promos as the Angelic Diablo, he was going to be this special character. What a load of crock, the gimmick never took off because it doesn't fit him at ALL. He's terrible at promo's, now he's also pretty bad in the ring, he might as well use that money he always talks about and do something else.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

he's actually brought back The Angelic Diablo too. it was in one of his newer videos fpalm

Edge is completely right though. everything's a promo to Matt Hardy. kind of sad.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

At first I felt sorry for Matt - sorry, MATTHEW - Hardy but now it's impossible to take him seriously.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZcEU9Dahas

This one seriously concerns me. What the fuck Matt, come on...


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

LOL. He is fucking nuts.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

What the heck?! Matt, put down the fricken gun! What would WWE do if they saw this? Sweet FA, unfortunately, but in the immortal words of Aeris Gainsborough, this guy are sick.


----------



## polley (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

From Shelton Benjamin's twitter


> Whats up with all the Matt Hardy bashing? Seriously i dont know if i ever met anyone more dedicated to his fans and their happiness


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

lol @ anyone who actually thinks Matt has lost his mind. It's plain as day he's either cutting promos (for TNA or whatever, idk) or trolling everyone. This is the most interesting MATTHEW has been in years.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Biggest douche in the universe right there.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Hi this is matt hardy here (apparently)....

...if u dont know wat im talkin bout then read this:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/521897-matthew-hardy.html


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

If Matthew Hardy trolled the forum, it would be the greatest day in WF history.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

A hacker needs to hack his youtube account, like now.


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



olympiadewash said:


> A hacker needs to hack his youtube account, like now.


no... just no!
i want to see how this goes on! more interesting than raw.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

He's not losing it his playing onto the dirtsheets now even more than ever


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Either he's trolling eveyone, or he's gone nuts.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I think he's just keeping himself relevant while he's not in proper shape yet.


----------



## KevinC (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Theres two threads on the same topic so might aswell add in my opinion in here too.

Personally I think this "THEMATTHEWBRAND" twitter is just an outlet for the real bitter side of Matt Hardy. A place where he can say what he wants, say what he wants to the fans and believe he can get away with it because everyone will think its a work. 

Someone tweeted him saying that he thinks this whole thing Matt has going on is a slight rip off of Brian Pillman's "Loose Cannon" gimmick. To which "THEMATTEWBRAND" replied,

"Hey Jackass, Pillman was "unstable",not a split-personality. You're not smart, not at all. That's why I'm wealthy & you're not."

I mean seriously? Rubbing your wealth in someones face? The wealth that the fans gave him? The wealth that if Jeff wasn't around he wouldn't have any of? Of course he's trying to play it like its all a work but this gobshite needs a serious reality check, he will never ever live up to his own hype. Matt Hardy is Matt Hardy's own biggest fan and by the way hes going it won't be hard seeing as he won't have many fans left. 

Also, he is going to give money away to 5 random people if he reaches 100,000 followers? Talk about fucking desperation. I'm sorry but this guy, who I was once a big fan of, is absolutely pathetic. He actually wants to buy twitter followers. Let me repeat that again, MATT HARDY ACTUALLY WANTS TO BUY TWITTER FOLLOWERS. In his small, twisted mind he thinks that if he gets 100,000 followers that Vince will take notice and push him to the moon. The funny thing is, I really do believe that is his line of thinking. My god....I never thought the day would come when I'd start to believe that Jeff was the more sane brother.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*










*LEAVE MATT HARDY ALONE!*

He just wants to eat his grapes in peace.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Jethro said:


> Hardy has been doing this bullshit for years. Remember the stuff he did on the internet when the WWE fired him? He started cutting promos as the Angelic Diablo, he was going to be this special character. What a load of crock, the gimmick never took off because it doesn't fit him at ALL. He's terrible at promo's, now he's also pretty bad in the ring, he might as well use that money he always talks about and do something else.


if he's smart he uses that wrestling ring he has near his house and train wrestlers in the NC area.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt Hardy is so boring that the name he came up with for his 'split personality' is his own name. Seriously, doe she have ANY imagination?


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPOLf_uOwks

wut?


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Puggle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPOLf_uOwks
> 
> wut?


Duh dont you get it :gun:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Now who the hell gave Meth Hardy a gun?
This ain't gonna end well.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

HARDY'S GOT A GUN! HARDY'S GOT A GUN!

Google images has let me down this time, gentlemen.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

so wat if hes got a gun...correct me if im rong, but arent guns legal in america???....n i agree that he's jus tryin to stay in the picture untill he gets into beter shape.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

he's gonna kill himself.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

What the fuck? has Matt Hardy got a gun?

This shit's gonna end badly


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

lol, he's got a sword there too


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



the-gaffer said:


> What the fuck? has Matt Hardy got a gun?
> 
> This shit's gonna end badly


It looks like the same gun that he used in his old Angelic Diablo pics. The MATTHEW character of his is really growing on me, I'll be honest.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I'm actually enjoying this gimmick, as stupid as it is. I think I just love the idiotic "is matt gonna kill himself?" comments more then the videos.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Puggle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPOLf_uOwks
> 
> wut?




He even eats in his videos now. Will the madness ever end?


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Guns in america are legal from the age of 14 i believe stop with the hes going to kill himself comments there getting very boring on here now, hes not idiots


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Who gives a flying fuck whether it's legal or not. This isn't law class. 

The entire video is hilarious; he really has gone bananas. He really is gonna do something stupid, and the gun and swords don't help explain his odd behavior. Even the dirtsheets take shots at him, and who can blame them? He is a joke, to anyone who isn't a blind Hardy fan stuck in a basement somewhere. 

Also, why the hell is he half-naked for almost the entire video? Is he eying up a alternate revenue source? Are we going to see One Night in Fatt Hardy (ugh)?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Get it through you heads: HARDY IS DEVELOPING A GIMMICK. He hasn't gone crazy and is simply trying to keep people talking about him while he's off TV because he's a slobby, talentless, immature attention whore.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt Hardy is leaving WWE. He just said that he's restarting his wrestling promotion OMEGA & opening up a wrestling school in 6 months.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Victor_J said:


> Matt Hardy is leaving WWE. He just said that he's restarting his wrestling promotion OMEGA & opening up a wrestling school in 6 months.


Can't wait for his official release so people stop talking about him.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> if he's smart he uses that wrestling ring he has near his house and train wrestlers in the NC area.


I've found his first students


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

:lmao holy shit. I bet Matt will accept them anyways "as long as you have the heart & determination to say "i will not die!" and saying the current year is YOUR year,every year you've got what it takes!"


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Victor_J said:


> Matt Hardy is leaving WWE. He just said that he's restarting his wrestling promotion OMEGA & opening up a wrestling school in 6 months.


What better way to become a "World" Champion than by (re)starting your own promotion and ruling the Main Event with an iron fist. It worked out pretty well for Jarrett.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Victor_J said:


> Matt Hardy is leaving WWE. He just said that he's restarting his wrestling promotion OMEGA & opening up a *wrestling school* in 6 months.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peepoholic said:


> I've found his first students


What in the Hell?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

MATTHEWFUCKSMEN﻿

I LOL'D, it was the highest rated comment on his latest video. You'll get it if you are into Botchamania


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

an updates?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I guess we can all confirm that Matt Hardy is a big useless no life sack of shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peepoholic said:


> I've found his first students


I almost peed my pantaloons. :lmao


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPOLf_uOwks

He has begun to call himself Matthew. This video starts-off with him in the shower - why not?(!)
He then moves onto show us his gun collection, a sword and a bundle of cash...

Note-worthy comments;

"Cinemax soft porn star you﻿ are not.

Keep your day job.

Oh.

Wait"


"Wow this is really disturbing...I'm starting to agree with WWE﻿ maybe he isn't mentally healthy right now."


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Either it's me or he's suffering in that shower. It's f'ing water, Matt.

The only time water has ever made anyone flinch and be all sorrowful like that is when it's holy water against a demon.

Matt Hardy = Angelic Diablo = Demon = Weak against Water = Rock Pokemon = Has the ability to SelfDestruct

Sheamus and he should make a tag team: Lime and Grapes


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

#87

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGc_GtR86Ws&feature=channel

Jeff and Matt have to much fun on their free time. Well at least the odd videos ended. The last thing I want to see is Matt Hardy coming out of the shower.


----------



## Zukn (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

So He's got himself too fat for WWE intentionaly, because he unhappy there and had no way out the contract. Once released from attending events he's crash dieted,and or built muscle/photoshoped, while under contract. And once released from his contract he'll open his wrestling school and unveil his buff body in TNA? Or he's gone nuts.


----------



## K_dogg (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

http://www.youtube.com/user/MATTHARDYBRAND#p/a/u/0/TotUvqnfJeE

Seems pretty obvious he's going to TNA on 10.10.10 (3 numbers) to reform the Hardy Boyz.

Fine by me, could produce some decent tag team feuds between MCMG and Gen Me imo.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peepoholic said:


> I've found his first students


The dude on the right looks like he could kick Matt ass


BUT NOT ANGELIC DIABLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

If this isn't a work then Matt Hardy has some serious problems.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

From the information he's choosing to make public, he seems pretty unhappy, especially with his current job. He's going to end up in TNA within the next six months and he isn't making any secret about it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Ladies and Gentlemen. Fat Hardy has officially died.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peowulf said:


> Biggest douche in the universe right there.


Excuse me but that award has already been claimed lol











Although that does look like Matt with his hair back lol


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt posted today on Twitter that he was "free" as if he's no longer under contract to WWE. His words were-

"Today's been great-now that I'm free, I feel more creative & motivated than I've ever felt. It's time for me to be who I'm destined to be!"

I don't see why WWE wouldn't acknowledge this on WWE.com, if Matt truly has been released and is no longer with the company. I gotta admit, I'm a Matt fan, and I have no idea what is really going on with this whole situation. But I'm somewhat intrigued to learn what the real story is.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Number 89 vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUbAQCyke9U&feature=sub

I'm more confused than ever...


----------



## bobslack1982 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I personally just can't believe that Matt Hardy now makes Jeff Hardy look like a quiet, intellectual chap...


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Dookie brown dookie, Matt Hardy's mad.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MATTHARDYBRAND#p/a/u/1/pUbAQCyke9U


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Hardy's vids are like watching a trainwreck. Does he actually think that anybody really cares about him or where he ends up? I hope he has fun making a sliver of what he's getting in WWE and falling out of the public eye completely just because he's upset at not winning a pretend championship.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



The Enforcer said:


> Hardy's vids are like watching a trainwreck. Does he actually think that anybody really cares about him or where he ends up? I hope he has fun making a sliver of what he's getting in WWE and falling out of the public eye completely just because he's upset at not winning a pretend championship.


This. I hope WWE dosen't mention Hardy's release so that people just forget aboot him.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt Hardy makes Scott Steiner look articulate.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

It's just sickening me that he's become attention whore and filled with a deep ego. I always thought he was a down to earth guy back in the days when i was not familiar with internet.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I just looked on Jeffs twitter, and hes UN-FOLLOWED Matt. Ooh. His picture was next to Beths, but its not there anymore.

Edit: He started following him again, Random or what.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



RuthStar said:


> I just looked on Jeffs twitter, and hes UN-FOLLOWED Matt. Ooh. His picture was next to Beths, but its not there anymore.


That's bad. Ashamed of your brother so you un-follow him on Twitter?

Man ... cowardice.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Checked his account and apparently he's a partner, wonder what he makes each video ($$$)?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Thumpa said:


> Number 89 vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUbAQCyke9U&feature=sub
> 
> I'm more confused than ever...


This video just confirms that he's lost it. Now he's pretending nothing's wrong.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Good lord, Matt Hardy is a loser. Doesn't even know how to get himself FIRED! Grab a Diva titty! Take sum roids! Steal some coke from your brother! Call the Undertaker a lesbian! Ask HHH if he breastfeeds! Call R-Truth a N***** and a Fa**ot in the same promo! Put John Cena in a real wrestling hold on live TV! Take a microphone and just start reading upcoming storylines! Take a microphone and just say "BENOOOOOOOOOOIT" until they shut it off! ITS NOT DIFFICULT!


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Khalid Hassan said:


> Good lord, Matt Hardy is a loser. Doesn't even know how to get himself FIRED! Grab a Diva titty! Take sum roids! Steal some coke from your brother! Call the Undertaker a lesbian! Ask HHH if he breastfeeds! Call R-Truth a N***** and a Fa**ot in the same promo! Put John Cena in a real wrestling hold on live TV! Take a microphone and just start reading upcoming storylines! Take a microphone and just say "BENOOOOOOOOOOIT" until they shut it off! ITS NOT DIFFICULT!


Matt, listen to the man. Really, call Mark Henry a fat ..... Shit in a diva's bag (oops, that may get you pushed). Call Yoshi Tatsu a dirty tojo. Ask Josh Matthews for a blowjob. Threaten to blow your brains out in front of the entire Smackdown audience unless you get released! Really, common son.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Thumpa said:


> Number 89 vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUbAQCyke9U&feature=sub
> 
> I'm more confused than ever...


I'm not... If you didn't get it, he basically said he found out something and after he did he wanted to get fired from the WWE and that was the reason why he was acting crazy and then finally him and the WWE reached an agreement that'll lead to his release or something.

I just wonder how he couldn't even get fired from the WWE. There's a thousand ways he could've done it....


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

He couldve been a huge star...such a shame.

Oh well...not that big a lose in the scheme of things. WWE has a whole host of new stars in the company. Hardy leaving doesn't ruin anything unless they where planning some huge angle for him...which I doubt.


----------



## couturecorpse (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*





 so its all jeffs fault?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

youtube.com/watch?gl=US&warned=True&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=V8kujJfOvqk 

Well looks like Matt is headed to TNA.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

jeff did just go heel.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

has he even been officially released yet? why does he keep saying he's left the WWE, or he's put it in his rearview mirror?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I think they're letting his contract run out. This would explain him being pulled from all events,appearences,and the SD intro.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

when exactly is this guys contract up? i have to say, LOL at the possibility of WWE executives who have to sift through all these videos.


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Well Matt said he can't abandon his brother. So he would join "them"?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Cynic said:


> Matt Hardy makes Scott Steiner look articulate.


Steiner shooting on Hardy would be the greatest promo ever, just imagine the epic lulz.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Goatlord said:


> Steiner shooting on Hardy would be the greatest promo ever, just imagine the epic lulz.







HE ALREADY HAS.


----------



## bellywolves (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Rawlin67 said:


> HE ALREADY HAS.


Loooool good post dude.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Feel free to share your ideas here. A Khali squash? Or getting pinned by Swoggle in 10 seconds? I don't know, just share your ideas.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I'd just have him job to Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Loser leaves WWE match against Del Rio. or Punk. have him take out both hardys


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

After going on a depressing losing streak, simply show him eating a couple cheeseburgers at a burger joint somewhere.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Man...

The Matt Hardy bashing threads are seriously getting as annoying as Matt himself.

If he's really being written off, he should be completely broken by Edge. That would contain lots of irony.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Just have Alberto Del Rio lock in his armbar submission hold for a extremely long time and that will write Matt off while gaining more credibility and bragging rights for Alberto. Killing two birds with one stone. 

Or in a joking manner, have Teddy Long in the middle of the ring with him standing beside two platforms with one having a new SD contract and the other having a plate of cheeseburger. It will be a scenario like back with Terry telling Perry Saturn to choose either her or Moppy. Matt will come out and and have a stare down between the new SD contract and the cheeseburger then walk over towards the platform with the SD contract and begin to hold it up with him placing his thumb up with a big smile on his face but unfortunately he turned his thumb down then proceed to throw the contract down and beat the hell out of Teddy in the ring(like Batista did with HHH in 05). Then have Matt take the cheeseburger from the platform and take a big bite out of it before walking up the ramp while a chorus of boo's was heard from the arena-thus signaling his exit out from WWE with his new Burger King theme playing.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Natsuke said:


> Man...
> 
> The Matt Hardy bashing threads are seriously getting as annoying as Matt himself.


This isn't really a Matt Hardy bashing thread, it's up to you if you want to take this thread seriously or not.


----------



## Kinnaird (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

just tell the guy that he is fired and let the guy leave. its not like matt hardy will break the wwe if he leaves. the guys is a pathetic person at this point. matt if you want to leave, just quit...why do you keep trying to get yourself fired. just quit


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Feeding him to team dashing or Dolph Zigger and while Michael Cole's sitting at his announce desk mocking him like what he did to Daniel Bryan/NXT divas


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Prospekt's March said:


> This isn't really a Matt Hardy bashing thread, it's up to you if you want to take this thread seriously or not.


I'm glad it's not. But I think both you and I know which direction this thread might sadly take.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

There's talk of Kaval turning heel so why not use Matt to help him do it? Let Kaval pick up a win over one half of Dashingly Sinister and then challenge them for the belts, picking Matt as his partner. They lose after Matt fucks up and Kaval unleashed a series of kicks and then hits The Warrior's Way afterh the match. Brief feud, Kaval gets the big win on PPV and Matt leaves.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Matt Hardy isnt happy in the WWE and the WWE should just fire him...I still dont understand why the WWE just wont let him go...


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I think if you put him in a match to leave, he seems like the type who would do a bad job on purpose. he is a dick it seems. just fire him and let him go


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have him get crushed by a mountain of Big Macs.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

honestly? i wouldn't write his exit period. i'm too disgusted with him to even allow him on my television.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have him win over Taker in a No. 1 contender match and face Kane next week. He wins clean and gets his WHC and is then speared by Edge out of nowhere and Kane wants his rematch at that moment Kane hits a chokeslam, but Hardy kicks out. Then he hits a Tombstone, he kicks out again, 3 consecutive chokeslams later, and a final Tombstone Matt is finished, pinned, and carried away in a stretcher. It's a win-win Kane gets another WHC reign on his record, and Matt gets the WHC. 

SYKE!

Probably have him challenge Kane for the title on Smackdown for the title in a tlc match, then get squashed and destroyed and chokeslammed off the ladder through a burning table and picked up for a Tombstone on a chair. This further proves Kane a monster and gives Matt a credible way out.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I'd just let him leave. He clearly doesn't wanna be there, so whats the point of putting him on TV if he'd rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> Have him get crushed by a mountain of Big Macs.


 He isn't big anymore so the jokes are irrelevant now that he has muscle definition. I don't understand how one guy can garner this much heat. Matt Hardy was always the Hardy that people at least respected for his hard work, loyalty and dedication to the company. So what if he wants the world title what's wrong with that? He should set a goal for himself. Jeff Hardy can get title reigns and the more diverse and talented Hardy shouldn't get a reign? We had title reigns from Vince McMahon and the Great Khali surely Matt Hardy is leaps and bounds better than them combined.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

i dont get the matt hardy hate. but whatever, IF the wwe even does let him go, i would have him be destroyed by the nexus. it would serve a purpose, give nexus a little more credibility and a decent name on their resume`.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Xdoggx said:


> Matt Hardy was always the Hardy that people at least respected for his hard work, loyalty and dedication to the company.


But what about all his web bashing and telling his fans to cheer for him after he was fired. ?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

IF he is going to leave, I'd have Punk do it. The promos would be epic after that.


----------



## hornmeister (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Agree to disagree, treat him with the respect he has earned for the many years of work and decent matches he has been in and just let him leave.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Honestly I'd just have him "disappear" from the WWE. nice, quiet exit.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Losing to Edge in one last match.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

An anal prolapse from Hornswogle


----------



## laurennnx34 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I would do the something that they did to Serena, he would just simply no longer show up without any explanation.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Job to Del Rio, clean. Del Rio takes him out "forever". Or, if they want to go the respectful way, Edge vs Hardy, Edge wins and they huge and/or shake hands after.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Del rio rips off both his arms.. making him inable to eat burgers


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Hiplop™ said:


> Del rio rips off both his arms.. making him inable to eat burgers


That wouldn't stop him, Matt's like The Black Knight :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Just don't have him show up on TV at all, this way he isn't relevant, for when he shows up in TNA


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



hornmeister said:


> Agree to disagree, treat him with the respect he has earned for the many years of work and decent matches he has been in and just let him leave.


He hasn't earned shit, the last month all he's been doing is bashing the WWE and promoting TNA, incredibly unproffesional on his part, without the WWE he wouldnt of been nothing, he owes everything to them, not the other way around..

---

I'd just let him do what he has, nothing. Make it seem like he wasnt on Smackdown in the first place..with the attention span of all the little kids, they wont remember anyhow


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Victor_J said:


> I'd just have him job to Alberto Del Rio.


Yep. Pretty much all that needs to be done, and he can be up and on his damn way to TNA.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Why by Del Rio?? Give him a match against Punk so that Punk ended both Hardys.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Hardy doesn't need to be written off TV at this point, he just needs to be forgotten. There's no way he's going to be on WWE programming again after all of the TNA promoting he's been doing lately.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

He's not a huge loss for the WWE. Really Matt, you are making a fool out of yourself. Just burning bridges with the WWE, when possibly he maybe begging for his job back after TNA fucks him up creatively too. I don't know if anybody is buying his non-sense on the net that much anymore, he can go to TNA as far as I care.


----------



## Crono_Biom (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have a segment backstage where Hornswoggle steals a burguer from Matt Hardy. This causes Matt to lose it and challenge Horny to a match. Horny accepts and Matt jobs. Easy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

After his latest youtube video, if Matt Hardy's biggest supporters cannot see that he is a jealous cow, I don't know what else could convince them.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Cody/Drew vs. Fat Hardy = Laycool vs. Piggy James


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Put him in the ring with Kane, Undertaker, or Triple H in a shoot. In a match, I'd have Undertaker tombstone him 3 times and carted off. All joking aside, he needs to just go to that promotion down south and see how he he will do. If he debuts in front of the dumb crowd at the Impact tapings, he will be fine. If he debuts in front of the smart crowd, he would get shitted on.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I'd give him no send off. I'd simply have him lose to someone and never mention him again. Even if he stays.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Book promos of him going to his favourite fast food restaurants getting fat and on the last vid, he has a heart attack on his way to mcdonalds die to his excitement and gets killed of wwe !!


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I would just have Punk verbally rip him apart in a pre-match promo, similar to what Cody did a month or two ago. From there, Punk trashes & dominates him in a short match. And that's it.

Punk ends the Hardys in WWE. It makes for a fitting end.


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Get him the fuck away from my company in every regard, then just let his contract expire....oh wait


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

they should just release him

no need for storyline


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I'd just have Teddy Long come out and say "I fired Matt Hardy because he's worthless."

If it has to be an exit where he appears, they can bring out the Stay Puft marshmallow man to challenge Matt to a weight loss competition, which Stay Puft easily wins when Matt tries to bend over and falls through the ring.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Something Savage said:


> I would just have Punk verbally rip him apart in a pre-match promo, similar to what Cody did a month or two ago. From there, Punk trashes & dominates him in a short match. And that's it.
> 
> Punk ends the Hardys in WWE. It makes for a fitting end.


Yeah this. Punk could beat him and then say 'I've retired both Hardys on Smackdown, now I'm off to Raw'

simple.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

Matt does know that the "they" angle will most likely lose all momentum in three months when he is allowed to jump?


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Just have him fall into the chocolate river and get sucked up the pipe to the Fudge Room.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Flyboy78 said:


> Just have him fall into the chocolate river and get sucked up the pipe to the Fudge Room.


Are you willing to pay for a pipe that wide?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

If Matt just wants to continue following in his brothers shadows then if that what he wants then fuck it. Have fun with the Random TNA booking Matt


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

The guy has lost it, he doesn't need an exit just let him go quietly to TNA.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have Kaitlyn beat him in a Jumping Jack Contest


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Something Savage said:


> I would just have Punk verbally rip him apart in a pre-match promo, similar to what Cody did a month or two ago. From there, Punk trashes & dominates him in a short match. And that's it.
> 
> Punk ends the Hardys in WWE. It makes for a fitting end.


Yeah,and Punk could do a Promo with Edge saying that one kicked the stupidity of the WWE (or is doing so) and the other kicked the drug,alcohol and eating disorders in the WWE

Shit with Edge's (straight or normal),cleaning WWE since 2010


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Just ignore him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

He's been on WWE TV for awhile. I'm not sure anyone cares. This silence is fine.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I have to say, not having Punk do it would be a waste of an awesome opportunity. Hardyz being such a big part of the company for so long and he sends them both to the minor leagues for (seemingly) good. Amazing.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Josh™ said:


> *Loser leaves WWE match against *Del Rio. or *Punk. have him take out both hardys*


THIS.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

It's funny how he says he'll never leave his brothers side when infact he never bothered quitting the WWE when Jeff left, unfortunately to say he's just using Jeff to land a spot in TNA, much the same way Shannon Moore has.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Rawlin67 said:


> when exactly is this guys contract up? i have to say, LOL at the possibility of WWE executives who have to sift through all these videos.


At this point it's clear they just don't care. And it looks like more and more people are starting to get fed up and tired of Matt's act.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Xdoggx said:


> He isn't big anymore so the jokes are irrelevant now that he has muscle definition. I don't understand how one guy can garner this much heat. Matt Hardy was always the Hardy that people at least respected for his hard work, loyalty and dedication to the company. So what if he wants the world title what's wrong with that? He should set a goal for himself. Jeff Hardy can get title reigns and the more diverse and talented Hardy shouldn't get a reign? We had title reigns from Vince McMahon and the Great Khali surely Matt Hardy is leaps and bounds better than them combined.


It was more of a joke seeing as I've always been a Matt Hardy fan. Sorry but the internet doesn't have a sarcasm button. Did I hurt your vagina?


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

53 pages? Wow. Matt MATTHEW must be jizzing his pants with an attentiongasm right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

On one random Smackdown in the next month, the director cuts to a shot of Todd Grisham and Matt Striker, doing their "serious" imitation of Cole and Lawler when some wrestler like Triple H at Extreme Rules has practically been given the Mel Gibson Jesus Christ treatment. 

Todd: "Ladies and gentlemen," he starts in a somber, depressed tone, "It has come to our attention here at World Wrestling Entertainment... That Matt Hardy, who competed here for so many years... Well, this is... I'm sure the entire WWE Universe will be saddened by this news. _He ate himself to death._"

Hey, it kind of worked for Mel Brooks.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have a three-way feud between Matt, the Burger King, and Hamburgler.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Just release him, dont bring him on tv.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I can see it now, come Genesis in January TNA will use Matt Hardy showing up to turn Jeff Hardy back to the Good Side.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



DesolationRow said:


> I can see it now, come Genesis in January TNA will use Matt Hardy showing up to turn Jeff Hardy back to the Good Side.


Yes, but then Matthew is going to turn him back to the dark side. Swerve!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have Swoggle squash him and tell him that he wishes the best for his 'future endeavors'.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Make him stay the length of his contract doing nothing so they can make him as irrelevant aspossible So that when he does go to tna he is already at a disadvantage.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



DesolationRow said:


> I can see it now, come Genesis in January TNA will use Matt Hardy showing up to turn Jeff Hardy back to the Good Side.


TNA won't be able to stick with the Jeff Hardy is a heel storyline until January. He'll probably turn back and forth from face to heel three times by then.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Humiliate Matt Hardy on live television each and every week until his contract expires, get him squashed in seconds every match that he is in, even to a jobber or Hornswoggle, just ruin every bit of credibility he has, if he even has some.

or

just ignore the idiot and don't give him any television time at all until his contract expires. Seriously, the guy is irrelevant and a move to TNA will not boost ratings in the slightest.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

i wouldn't, unless all of this is really a huge work, which it most likely isn't, i'd just forget about the fucker and let him leave once his contract expires or release him right away. he doesn't deserve a send off, the way he's acting now.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Prospekt's March said:


> This isn't really a Matt Hardy bashing thread, it's up to you if you want to take this thread seriously or not.


You know really it is, but he's an acceptable target so it's fine 

Anyway I think he should lose to Punk or Kaval.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Feed him to ADR


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

I wouldn't write anything at all. I'd just let him leave quietly and without a word. He's become so pathetic that if I'm running things, I don't even give enough of a fuck to use him to put someone over. If it's up to me, he never appears on WWE television again.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Stone Cold 4life said:


> It was more of a joke seeing as I've always been a Matt Hardy fan. Sorry but the internet doesn't have a sarcasm button. Did I hurt your vagina?


 First off, i'm just curious as to why the internet takes one thing and run with it like the guy or girl committed murder. Secondly, what are you in middle school?


----------



## theraveneffect01 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



Victor_J said:


> I'd just have him job to Alberto Del Rio.


That would be the ultimate disrespect to Hardy since Rio is the worst wrestler in the WWE other than McIntyre that is


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have there be a retirement eating contest between him and The Big Show and then SWERVE winner retires. 

Matt comes out to give a retirement speech, but is interrupted by Edge/Lita & London/Massaro who have a live sex celebration while Matt Hardy is hauled out on a forklift.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

He should get his ass handed to him by Alberto Del Rio , then he should make a whiny bitch promo immediatley after that , which would get interrupted by Edge who since hes against stupidity would spear Hardys stupid ass clean out of the ring for him to be stretchered off and never seen again


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

HE'S FAT!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*



theraveneffect01 said:


> That would be the ultimate disrespect to Hardy since Rio is the worst wrestler in the WWE other than McIntyre that is


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



> Here's a
> shout out to "Matt W. Hardy"
> from the WF board.. Thx for
> the love & the cool graphic-it
> ...



LOL! Matt does go on WF,he just tweeted this.


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*

I think I have Matt's motives figured out. I posted it in the "describe Matt in one sentence" thread, but I wanted to expand on it here. I think we're (and everybody else) is giving him exactly what he wants-heat. I don't see Matt as a face going against Jeff in TNA, I see them on the same side as heels. I think Matt's the key to making them both heels, here's what I wrote..

You guys don't see this happening? I can see Matt or Matthew joining Jeff so that they actually have heat and are heels in TNA. Call me crazy, but I just have this feeing that he's using the internet to get heat, just like he used it in 2005 to gain sympathy for the Edge feud. Matt's a smart guy that knows what buttons to push. And if this is true, he knew Jeff was gonna turn heel and has been doing all these off the wall videos in preparation of being a heel in TNA. Anyone agree with me? Or disagree?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Victor_J said:


> LOL! Matt does go on WF,he just tweeted this.


LOL so that means Matt must have seen this then :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Have Undertaker or Kane bury him alive on SD!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: How Will You Write Matt Hardy's Exit From WWE?*

Put him in a handicapped match against laycool and have them beat him. Then tell him to sit at home until his contract retires.
So before he goes to TNA the last thing people will remember him for is getting pinned by McCool.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



> Just
> visited WForum MB-very happy
> with my presence there. 3 1st
> page threads about me, 1 of
> ...



:lmao wow i wonder if Matt will start picking people by name everytime something negative is said about him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Merged threads.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Matt reads WF? I thought he couldn't be bothered to read anything that doesn't have ingredients listed on it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



Victor_J said:


> :lmao wow i wonder if Matt will start picking people by name everytime something negative is said about him.


Do you think he realises almost every post is us taking the piss out of him. Actually, he probably does since I'm willing to bet he's read every single reply



Amber B said:


> Merged threads.


I hope you realise you've potentially wounded Matt's ego by reducing the number of threads about him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: The "What the fuck is up with Matt Hardy?" thread*



peepoholic said:


> Do you think he realises almost every post is us taking the piss out of him. Actually, he probably does since I'm willing to bet he's read every single reply
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you realise you've potentially wounded Matt's ego by reducing the number of threads about him.


I couldn't care less.
The whole thing is nauseating.


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG! OH MY GAWD! Matt just tweeted about me and said he might could use me in OMEGA! Matt,I'm sure you're joking.. But.. if you read this, I would love to work in OMEGA, that would be EPIC!!! Thanks Matt, keep doing what you're doing man!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

And how long will it be until Hardy creates an account for WF and starts trolling? Seems like the kind of thing an unemployed pile of shit would do to keep people talking about him.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I bet he's already created a Troll account here an we just haven't found him yet.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> And how long will it be until Hardy creates an account for WF and starts trolling? Seems like the kind of thing an unemployed pile of shit would do to keep people talking about him.


I'm beginning to have my suspisions about Puggle, his recent heel turn and adoption of an alternate persona is somewhat similar to the whole Matt/Matthew thing


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Matt, nice to hear from ya again


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet he's Jimmy Boy,he's been hiding under our noses this whole time(just kidding JB).


----------



## StevenLovett (Oct 12, 2010)

Poor Matt Hardy.


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

Victor_J said:


> I bet he's Jimmy Boy,he's been hiding under our noses this whole time(just kidding JB).


I wish I had Matt Hardy's bank account! LOL


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

StevenLovett said:


> Poor Matt Hardy.


be quiet Matt. 



Jimmy Boy said:


> I wish I had Matt Hardy's bank account! LOL


shut up Jeff, it's not our faults you squandered everything away on drugs.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Cool, so he reads WF.

Hey Matt! Listen, fuckhead. How old are you now, like mid-late thirties? And you've gotten more and more immature with age. Funny that a guy like you that's supposed to have a worldwide fanbase needs to go to the internet to make himself feel better. You are, without a doubt, the whiniest bitch that I have ever seen in professional wrestling. You are also one of the most delusional and unhealthy-looking people in the business. I'm surprised you haven't gotten released simply out of concern for your physical and mental health; something which, at this point, seems to be struggling worse than your brother. Isn't Jeff supposed to be the fucked-up one that needs help? I always wondered what was going to happen to him if he kept losing to his personal demons. Now, I can't help but wonder what will happen to you when he gets locked away for 14 years. Maybe it's time for you to wake up. You can re-tweet that, MATTHEW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Matt Hardy is a funny dude.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been a Fan of Matt Hardy since I started watching wrestling back in 2000, but I agree that he seems like he is losing it, that hunting video was a bit weird. I think he should go to TNA and let that be the end of it and the continuous attention around him. I don't think he is a bad guy at all, but I am getting tired of his countless videos about himself. I would always defend Matt or Jeff when they had bad times in their lives, but there is only so many times one person can defend a wrestler they like after the stuff they do. 

Like with Jeff, i am obviously a big fan of his and he is a great guy, and when he did drugs the first time i defended him and took it as a mistake and thought he would learn, but he continued to do it and i couldn't defend that kind of behavior. People make mistakes and learn from them, but Jeff didn't learn and it screwed up his WWE Career. As for Matt he got a little wacky during that Lita stuff, but I said he is a good guy and I believed he isn't usually crazy, but lately I have been proved wrong lol...I just hope his constant vids stop, I still enjoy Matt and Jeff but I hope Matt stops with this Internet crap


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Matt Hardy vs IWC should be feud of the year.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Just give him a World or Heavyweight title belt even for a week.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm all for making snide remarks at other people's expense (particularly fat jokes), but I dunno, I feel sorry for Matt. He may be a shadow of his former self and his days in WWE are good as over, but I hope he can move on and enjoy himself in whatever capacity. Whether it be at TNA, at his computer or in a dojo.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

I think he jsut wants to make it the main event so badly. Its just not going to happen though, there are loads of people who are just better then him.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

I know people say Matt Hardy doesn't matter, but he does. Why haven't WWE granted his release yet? They don't want him to show up in TNA with a brand new body, become this big guy and then say "We were wrong." Cause that's what Matt Hardy is gonna do. They will reform the Hardys and he will become TNA World Champion. 

People really underestimate how much WWE care about TNA. I know they're in their own little world or whatever, but you REALLY think they don't pay even the slightest attention? Come on now. They know exactly what's going on there.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

While i agree that people will underestimate how much WWE cares about TNA,i really don't think it matters in this case. Matt Hardy hasn't been himself since his injury in 09,and he's been an attention whore grabbing fuck tard since Jeff went to TNA.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jonny said:


> I think he jsut wants to make it the main event so badly. Its just not going to happen though, there are loads of people who are just better then him.



I think he will always be jealous of Jeff for that, Jeff is a 2 time World Champion and 1 time WWE Champion and now a TNA World Champion, and Matt has only won the ECW Championship as his highest belt. So maybe that is what has made Matt snap, no main events or world championships


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Matt Hardy and Edge sure have come a long way. First TLC, then a monster feud against each other, and then...

Edge feuds with a laptop, and Matt feuds with people over the Interwebz.

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason93 said:


> I know people say Matt Hardy doesn't matter, but he does. Why haven't WWE granted his release yet? They don't want him to show up in TNA with a brand new body, become this big guy and then say "We were wrong." Cause that's what Matt Hardy is gonna do. They will reform the Hardys and he will become TNA World Champion.
> 
> People really underestimate how much WWE care about TNA. I know they're in their own little world or whatever, but you REALLY think they don't pay even the slightest attention? Come on now. They know exactly what's going on there.


well, WWE can do simple math, and they've figured this out:

Jeff Hardy was five times as over as his brother.
Jeff Hardy went to TNA.
Ratings when Jeff Hardy went to TNA went nowhere.
Matt, the lesser over brother, won't bring anyone that much more to the table that his brother didn't already bring. usually fans of either Hardy were fans of both Hardys. 

as far as im aware theyre just letting his contract run out. which is fine, because he's making himself look like a fool in the process. 


and i can't wait for when he gets to TNA, and still can't get his hands on a World Title. the only way they'll allow it is a Matt vs. Jeff feud, and oh God, i hope Matt doesn't read this and think that's a good idea fpalm


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Rawlin67 said:


> well, WWE can do simple math, and they've figured this out:
> 
> Jeff Hardy was five times as over as his brother.
> Jeff Hardy went to TNA.
> ...


The last part is the key - TNA's ratings haven't budged regardless of the stars they bring in. Everyone touted Angle, Hogan, Hardy, RVD, and all these other people as the ONE that would help TNA turn the corner, but it just...never...happens. If those guys couldn't do it, Matt DEFINITELY isn't going to make a difference in terms of TNA viewership.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

> and i can't wait for when he gets to
> TNA, and still can't get his hands on a
> World Title. the only way they'll allow it
> is a Matt vs. Jeff feud, and oh God, i
> ...



He's already thinking of a video/tweet response to you as we speak.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Re: Hardy's last video

If he wants to get attention on the internet by making himself look like an idiot... then congratulations are in order I guess...


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm no too sure about the process of requesting and getting a release from a contract, but I have a hypothetical situation/question here.

Once his contract runs out, he can show up on TNA whenever he wants (much like Christian did) now if they wanted to screw with him, could the WWE not release Matt from his contract like a day or two before it runs out and then the 90 no compete kicks in?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah they could,but i don't think they care either way really.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Matt and Jeff will make TNA money due to merch sales. Probably the only reason WWE haven't fired him yet.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

King of Kings said:


> Once his contract runs out, he can show up on TNA whenever he wants (much like Christian did) now if they wanted to screw with him, could the WWE not release Matt from his contract like a day or two before it runs out and then the 90 no compete kicks in?


:lmao

if they could, that'd be so awesome. just imagine the youtube videos MATTHEW would be busting out.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> LOL! Matt does go on WF,he just tweeted this.





Prospekt's March said:


> LOL so that means Matt must have seen this then :lmao
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/11i1f10.gif[/IMG





Jack Donaghy said:


> Matt reads WF? I thought he couldn't be bothered to read anything that doesn't have ingredients listed on it.





EvoLution™ said:


> Cool, so he reads WF.


Matt was talking about 
WrestlingFigs Forum


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> I'm no too sure about the process of requesting and getting a release from a contract, but I have a hypothetical situation/question here.
> 
> Once his contract runs out, he can show up on TNA whenever he wants (much like Christian did) now if they wanted to screw with him, could the WWE not release Matt from his contract like a day or two before it runs out and then the 90 no compete kicks in?


I don't think you can legally do that


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

knuPMC said:


> Matt was talking about
> WrestlingFigs Forum


no, he was talking about this WF at least for part of it. look at the tweets, he stated that there are three topics about him on the first page. there were three topics about him on this page until Amber merged them all.

he also directly mentioned how many pages were on about him.


he also directly mentioned a poster from this thread, Jimmy Boy. don't really think there's another Jimmy Boy on the WrestlingFigs, that'd be a bit of a big coincidence. so no, he was talking about WF.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Edit:Someone beat me to it.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jimmy Boy said:


> OMG! OH MY GAWD! Matt just tweeted about me and said he might could use me in OMEGA! Matt,I'm sure you're joking.. But.. if you read this, I would love to work in OMEGA, that would be EPIC!!! Thanks Matt, keep doing what you're doing man!


Why go to OMEGA?

Try out for FCW instead.


----------



## Jimmy Boy (Jun 21, 2007)

What 3:16 said:


> Why go to OMEGA?
> 
> Try out for FCW instead.


Because I loved watching old OMEGA matches and I am a fan of Matt and Jeff, as well as their circle of friends. I'm not a wrestler, but I would love to be a part of the new OMEGA promotion if Matt is serious about it.. I would love to just learn about the business from the whole experience. FCW seems only like a source of income for the WWE, as where OMEGA is a passion of Matt, Jeff, Shannon, and Helms.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> no, he was talking about this WF at least for part of it. look at the tweets, he stated that there are three topics about him on the first page. there were three topics about him on this page until Amber merged them all.
> 
> he also directly mentioned how many pages were on about him.
> 
> ...


Sorry but your wrong go and have a look on the Wrestlingfigs site there is a poster there Matt W. Hardy who he commented about

Here's a shout out to "Matt W. Hardy" from the WF board.. Thx for the love & the cool graphic-it doesn't go unnoticed.. Best wishes to ya!

Then someone off here posted to him about this forum for which he came and checked this forum out and saw this thread and posted

# Read several post on the WForum MB, I love it!  Altho, "Jimmy Boy" is on the pulse, might have a job 4 him in OMEGA if he's interested. about 19 hours ago via TweetDeck

# Just visited WForum MB-very happy with my presence there. 3 1st page threads about me, 1 of them has 53 pages & 32,395 views-not 2 shabby. about 19 hours ago via TweetDeck 

So to begin with it wasnt about this forum but once asked he then came and had a look here as well sorry to disapoint


----------



## TNAWCW4LYF (Jan 31, 2010)

hes already made up his mind to go to tna i dont know why wwe dont just release him


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

lisaharrod said:


> Sorry but your wrong go and have a look on the Wrestlingfigs site there is a poster there Matt W. Hardy who he commented about
> 
> Here's a shout out to "Matt W. Hardy" from the WF board.. Thx for the love & the cool graphic-it doesn't go unnoticed.. Best wishes to ya!
> 
> ...


Hence the thing about it only being "part of it." Why'd you have to analyze it to death and refute something that wasn't even in his post?

I've been trying to avoid the Matt Hardy topic for weeks, it pisses me off everytime I see it on a newz site, but it's like watching a trainwreck. Damn my morbid curiosity. But seriously WWE let the guy go already.


----------



## lisaharrod (Jul 28, 2010)

I was pointing out the fact that he was actually talking about a different forum all together Wrestlingfigs and then someone on this forum wrote a comment asking if he meant this one to which he replied no its the wfigs forum but then said he knew this forum and would come and look hence his comments about 3 threads and a 51 paged thread. Just stating out as people were marking out that it was this one to begin with. Anywho as his new video says he has signed his release papers now its down to WWE to sign there side


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You know what, fuck it.

If he actually does something significant or he gets released, I'll open this again.
It's been nothing but fat jokes and ridiculous youtube videos for more than half of this thread.


----------

